# Beer Recommendation Thread



## Grand Moff Tim

I wasn't sure whether it'd be better to start a new thread or bump a two year old thread. If the existence of this thread is problematic, I won't cry too hard if it's deleted.


That being said, what are you fellas drinking nowadays? Post some of your all-time faves, and any new brews you've tried lately that are worth mention.

A couple of my faves:

Moylan's Hopsickle. Go ahead, find a hoppier beer. I dare you.







Orval trappist






Goose Island Bourbon County Stout (to be enjoyed slowly. It WILL knock you on your ass if you aren't careful)









And I had this on thursday, and I've never had another brew like it.
Dogfish Head Sah tea:






It's brewed with black chai and juniper berries. That sounds weird, I know, but I've never had another beer that tasted anything like it. That should be reason enough to snag a bottle if you ever come across it.


----------



## slothrop

I've never tried Hopsickle, but it sounds good. Several other hoppy beers as far as IBU's are Pliny the Elder, Stone Ruination or DFH 120.

I make my own beer but when I buy something it's usually Surly Furious which has an IBU of 99 and tastes fantastic.

I love beer.


----------



## youheardme

Keith's is my brew of choice


----------



## Flux_Architect

One of my favorites would be Abita Ale - "Turbodog" - it's pretty wicked


----------



## Flux_Architect

Maredsous - is awesome too, even though I'm sure you're all familiar with it....


----------



## Gamba




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Guinness Extra Stout, anything by Sam Adams, but I particularly like their Cherry Wheat, Blackberry Whitbeer, Summer Ale, and Latitude 48.


----------



## Rev2010

My top favorite is Franziskaner Weissbier. Lately Asahi (in the nice big 33.8oz cans) has been a secondary favorite for when I want a nice crisp lager type beer. Being seasonal my favorite pumpkin beers are #1 - Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale #2 - Dogfish Head Punkin Ale.

I have waaay too many favorites to list but a quick few are Schneider Weisse (both regular and Edel-Weisse), Fullers 1845 (and London Pride), Samuel Smith Old Brewery Pale Ale, a number of Unibroue beers, Omegang, etc.


Rev.


----------



## theo

I dont know if its exported out of australia, but coopers pale ale is TASTY! imho


----------



## anthonyferguson




----------



## goth_fiend

anything from stone brewery (arrogant bastard) is awesome, north coast brewery's old rasputin is really good, cant go wrong with guiness, all things sam adams are really good and blue moon


----------



## MaxOfMetal

These are all chocked full of win, and pair up wonderfully with food.


----------



## Vicissitude27

Have to say, my love for New Castle still rings true.


----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## ZEBOV

Crazy how many thousands of gallons of Bud Light and Miller Light I served when working in a bowling alley restaurant for 6 weeks, yet no one here names anything that can be found at the corner drugstore.
Anything Sam Adams for me.


----------



## slothrop

ZEBOV said:


> Crazy how many thousands of gallons of Bud Light and Miller Light I served when working in a bowling alley restaurant for 6 weeks, yet no one here names anything that can be found at the corner drugstore.
> Anything Sam Adams for me.


Bud still own's over 50% of the market and Coors/Miller take most of the rest while Sam Adams is less than 1%. 

I think people's tastes are changing in a good way, they are starting to appreciate good beer.

The big three's recipes are relics of the prohibition era because they had less grain, hops etc....to work with at the time.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ZEBOV said:


> Crazy how many thousands of gallons of Bud Light and Miller Light I served when working in a bowling alley restaurant for 6 weeks, yet no one here names anything that can be found at the corner drugstore.


 
Guinness and Newcastle have been mentioned, and they sell those at the drugstore down the street from me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ZEBOV said:


> Crazy how many thousands of gallons of Bud Light and Miller Light I served when working in a bowling alley restaurant for 6 weeks, yet no one here names anything that can be found at the corner drugstore.



Honestly, I rarely order these beers when I'm just going out drinking/hanging out. I keep the "good stuff" around when I'm at home, or eating a nice meal. 

Having a $60 bar tab for five or six beers isn't as conducive to "social drinking".


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD




----------



## scherzo1928

Yes franziscaner! It's so hard to come by in Mexico tho 

to flux architect. I tried the abita turbodog in New Orleans, even though it's nothing fancy, loved it! I think that being able to drink it in the street till you can no longer walk helped make that bond with that beer tho .

We do have some great beers in Mexico, if you ever come visit, try a Victoria, that one is only sold in here and is the "working man's beer". also, if you ever see the bohemia, try that, or the negra modelo.


----------



## leandroab

god dammit! I'm suck and tired of drinking shitty beer...

I have almost no options and what I have is uber expensive

FML


----------



## White Cluster




----------



## jymellis

dont drink anymore but when i did. my wife brought me some swiss beer made from marijuanicans from russia. its called hanfblute 






if you read the label it says hemp leaves and flowers. theres only one "flower" i know of that grows on the "hemp" plant


----------



## matttttYCE

I haven't tried Moylans Hopsickle, but I really need to.

Currently I'm really liking these:

- Lagunitas Hop Stoopid! PRETTY DAMN HOPPY!
- Great Divide Rumble IPA (oak aged IPA)
- Stone Ruination IPA
- Stone Sublimely Self-Righteous Ale (AMAZING!)
- Stone Arrogant Bastard (can't get enough of it! EDIT: In fact, I'm going to drink some of this and some Oaked Arrogant Bastard RIGHT NOW!)

And I just recently tried Great Divide Old Ruffian Barley Wine and I REALLY enjoyed it. I was almost afraid of the barley wine style because of the huge ABVs but, I'm definitely glad I tried this. Will be trying more barley wines in the future!


----------



## jaco815

My favorite: Asahi Kuronama






This beer is so smooth and sweet with a rich, almost buttery, flavor. I don't even like beer, so for me to like this one there must be something special about it.


----------



## SirMyghin

I am a big fan of Samuel Smiths nut brown ale, but at 3.90 a pint here, a bit expensive. I did however find a micro brewery in my region that does something that tastes damn near identical. I like dark beers and stouts mostly, but the odd good pale has made it into my repetoire often. I tend to go to the liquor store and see what they have kicking around and try all kind of new stuff every time. A recent acquisition was a pale 'pumpkin' beer. Had light hints of pumpkin/spice, kind of like beer + pumpkin pie. It is actually pretty dang tasty. 

My favourite beer is that one:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

To the OP. When I'm 21 I'll see if I can find a hoppier one .


----------



## JamesM

This is all I need.


----------



## Richie666

I've been drinking Ipswich and Smuttynose a lot recently. Both New England breweries. 

Ipswich has a great stout and a nice english-style IPA and Smuttynose has the best brown ale and IPA I've ever had. Good stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928

yes! It's finally that time of the year. Ive been going to the supermarket almoast daily to see when they get the nochebuena. It's a beer that's only sold during the winter, and I adore it!! Finally got it today, and I bought myself 2 boxes


----------



## aiur55

If anyone heads to Toronto, there's a sweet microbrewery/restaurant/pub in the distillery district called Mill Street Brewery. Havent really tried a lot of stuff on this list but Mill St. should rank up there. They have some pretty creative beers and its all run by 2 guys! They have seasonal beers as well, and its not too expensive.






They have more on tap I believe.


----------



## Darren James

^^^^THIS^^^^^ I was about to write mill street but you beat me to it. This is some of the most tastiest beer I have ever drank. I prefer the organic and the stock ale is great as well. They have a strong beer also, I believe it's 8%.


----------



## iddqd

I tried many beers so far, but becks is still my alltime favourite.


----------



## leandroab

The Armada said:


> This is all I need.
> 
> *TASTY GUINNESS IS TASTY*




This man speaks the motherfucking truth.


----------



## DesertBurst

I have a can of Krombacher right here.

my favorite :


----------



## SirMyghin

Creemore Spring Urbock and Samuel Smiths Winter ale are 2 extremely nice winter beers I have helped myself to recently. Get em while they are there.


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## MrRedRaider

There are some decent beer stores here, but most of these beers are not included.. I do love Franziskaner, awesome beer for anything. Guinness (not extra stout, sorry guys), Arrogant Bastard, Samuel Smiths Nut Brown (very nice ale!), did not like Old Rasputin just over the top, maybe a few others here and there. Spaten is a fav of mine also. I brew my own beer nowadays, stouts only as they are easy and sooo tasty. I have a cream stout almost done fermenting sitting in my room at the moment. Cant wait...


----------



## Mordacain

This is my new favorite brew, and has recently been added to the Green's Growler filling station:






Its some of the best beer I've ever had


----------



## Goatchrist

jymellis said:


> *Pic*
> dont drink anymore but when i did. my wife brought me some swiss beer made from marijuanicans from russia. its called hanfblute
> 
> *Pic*
> 
> if you read the label it says hemp leaves and flowers. theres only one "flower" i know of that grows on the "hemp" plant



A guy from Ohio talking about Hanfblüte!  Good beer indeed! Love it!

If you guys are in to strange/weird stuff you should totally try Brewdog beers from scotland! BrewDog Beer - Award winning brewery
They are expensiv as hell, but worth it!
They have some funny creations. 

Whisky cask matured beer! AWESOME!





When I tried this one it had 18% alcohol.


----------



## MrRedRaider

I had their 5AM Saint not long ago and despised it.. but im not a fan of hoppy beers at all. I think I saw one of those stouts you listed though, may have to try one.


----------



## beneharris

first off 







my goodness that stuff is good. but since we can't get it in the states,


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Dark Horse Raspberry Ale.


----------



## AK DRAGON




----------



## yellowv

Some of my current favorites are Stone Ruination and Arrogant Bastard, DFH Santo Palo Maron and 90min IPA, Terrapin Hopsecutioner and Big Hoppy Monster and Rouge Northwestern Ale.


----------



## ST3MOCON

I like a blue moon or a harvest moon


----------



## Survival101

I normally stick to Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA and Pale Ale, but I will gladly pick up a supply of Russian Standard Imperial Stout whenever I get the chance. Fortunately for me, Sierra Nevada currently has a celebration ale out that is delicious. Arrogant Bastard is some fantastic stuff as well. I want to try their Ruination IPA


----------



## metalmonster

good ole leffe bear . Once drank a 40 year old bottle of leffe xD it was delightful .

but yeah , duvel , leffe , maredsous , heineken and guinness . One beer per mood  light beers for partying , strong beers when at home


----------



## amartyrc0mplex

A Pennsylvania tradition aside from perogies, PSU and driving to Jersey to buy Everclear - Yuengling Lager. Mm. It's more of an east coast thing, but we started it!


----------



## cwhitey2

amartyrc0mplex said:


> A Pennsylvania tradition aside from perogies, PSU and driving to Jersey to buy Everclear - Yuengling Lager. Mm. It's more of an east coast thing, but we started it!




thats my daily drinker....and no i dont have a drinking problem, i like it 


i'm actually surprised you have that in AZ, considering they only sell in like 13 states


----------



## theclap

amartyrc0mplex said:


> A Pennsylvania tradition aside from perogies, PSU and driving to Jersey to buy Everclear - Yuengling Lager. Mm. It's more of an east coast thing, but we started it!


+1


----------



## lobee

Personalized Beer Recommendations | Pintley

Gives you recommendations based on your ratings of the beer you've already had. It's free!


----------



## Anton




----------



## Wookieslayer

well I'm a sucker for Sam Adams Boston Lager now that I went to the brewery in Boston... though I enjoy many.

but yeah! this thread needs this


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Tried a pretty nice Belgian stout tonight. Thought I'd share.

De Dolle Brouwers Special Extra Export Stout.






Nice and heavy, as you can see. 9%abv doesn't hurt.


----------



## fuzzboy

Another +1 to Yuengling! My favorite American beer.


----------



## Daggorath

anthonyferguson said:


>



This man knows the crack 










And as far as stouts go, you can't beat this stuff:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Vicissitude27 said:


> Have to say, my love for New Castle still rings true.









jaco815 said:


> My favorite: Asahi Kuronama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beer is so smooth and sweet with a rich, almost buttery, flavor. *I don't even like beer*, so for me to like this one there must be something special about it.



Heretic! 

I'll be sure to scope this one out, sounds interesting.


----------



## Rev2010

Daggorath said:


> This man knows the crack



Get outta here you English bastid!!! Your beers aren't welcome here. Just kidding of course. While I hated Hobgoblin I LOVE Fullers, Samuel Smith, Boddington's, Old Speckled Hen, and several other english beers 


Rev.


----------



## noob_pwn

I really like my german/danish beers - henninger & lowenbrau especially.
As far as local stuff goes - James Squire, Coopers, Bluetounge and little creatures all make a good drop. More of a dry/lager fan myself, not too keen on the darker ales.
If you're not aussie don't make the mistake of drinking VB,XXXX or fosters, that stuff is SHIT


----------



## Mettle209

Best recommendation: 

(1) Jasmine Green Tea
(2) Olong Tea 

Live longer so you can rock harder


----------



## jrg828

learned it from my dad. a good beer doesn't have to be an expensive beer


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yuengling is the staple where I'm from.

However, I wanted to tell you guys about a beer I found at a local bar down here in Florida;






Left Hand Milk Stout

If you like Guinness or similar, forget it all and try this stuff immediately.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Drank a lot of this stuff this weekend:


----------



## lobee

Mettle209 said:


> Best recommendation:
> 
> (1) Jasmine Green Tea
> (2) Olong Tea
> 
> Live longer so you can rock harder


Cool! But when do you add the hops, malt, and yeast?



jrg828 said:


> learned it from my dad. a good beer doesn't have to be an expensive beer


Your dad might be right, but I don't understand why you posted a picture of Natty Light.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Adam Of Angels said:


> Left Hand Milk Stout


 
Fuck yes! I believe the technical term for beers such as this is "pants-shittingly good." Love, love, LOVE it.



jrg828 said:


> a good beer doesn't have to be an expensive beer


 
Reminds me of a convo I once had with my buddy's dad, Joe:

Me: Whatcha drinkin', Joe?
Joe: Beer.
Me: What Kind of beer?
Joe: There are only two kinds of beer: Warm beer, and cold beer. This here is cold beer. Right on.



Right on, indeed.


----------



## VinnyLemieux

Kentucky Breakfast Stout


----------



## ivancic1al

Whenever I'm up in Canada:







Love this stuff, planning on visiting their brewery in Toronto very soon.


----------



## metalman_ltd

Victory hopdevil Indian pale ale is amazing


----------



## Guitarmiester

My go-to beer is Yuengling and it's dirt cheap around here compared to just about everything else. 

The drummer from my last band was all about Flying Fish, which is a brewery out of NJ, and Dogfish Head. Dogfish Head makes some interesting beers that definitely aren't for everyone. I can't remember which ale it was, but one of them tasted like I was drinking Windex. Nothing says a good time like drinking Windex.


----------



## steve1




----------



## Solodini

MrRedRaider said:


> I had their 5AM Saint not long ago and despised it.. but im not a fan of hoppy beers at all. I think I saw one of those stouts you listed though, may have to try one.



I really like 5AM Saint but it's very rich so much more than half a pint becomes a bit tiring. Brew Dog beers are really variable but 5AM Saint and Alice Porter are pretty good. Bramling X is lighter and really nice, as well.

This thread needs more Scottish beer. Harviestoun Ola Dubh (O-la Doo) 16 year is lovely. It's matured in Highland Park whisky casks. Very rich, again. Best in a 330ml bottle so as not to overkill.

Stewart's stuff is a pretty good standard.

Arran make good stuff. Sunset is really nice and my lady tells me that the Milestone is godly but expensive. It's a treat.

From further afield shores, Shepherd Neam make some nice stuff.




Daggorath said:


> This man knows the crack



Thwaite's Liberation Ale is great.

Wychwood's Wychraft is a nice light'un.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

SAM ADAMS Noble Pils


----------



## ZEBOV

I tried some Pabst Blue Ribbon last night. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Pabst is what is reffered to around these parts as "racin beer" because after the guys spend all their money on car parts thats all they can afford. Hey, if it's good and cold, I like it too!


----------



## signalgrey

Weihenstephan - &#228;lteste Brauerei der Welt
some of my favorites

edit: Trump Card time.
North Korean Beer and Soju....combined...dear god.




Pyeongyang's best


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'll hopefully be in SK in a couple months' time, so I'll be learning the joys of soju, I hope.


----------



## Asrial

I've read somewhere, that beer made for the asian market is only lightly to not bitter at all. Can i get a confirmation on that fact?


----------



## metalman_ltd

Just tried an ale called tanners jack. pretty good


----------



## Universe74




----------



## signalgrey

Asrial said:


> I've read somewhere, that beer made for the asian market is only lightly to not bitter at all. Can i get a confirmation on that fact?



Well the Japanese beers are pretty good. Asahi makes some nice stuff, Kirin is ok too and Sapporo is tasty. Nothing super mind blowing but Asahi makes some Dark beers and a Master Pilsner which is nice and refreshing.

in Korea the big Korean beers are Cass, Hite and Max. They are all basically blah...boring nothing to them. The reason for that is that you are supposed to drink them while eating, basically its dinner beer. If you are eating really flavorful food (which Korean for DEFINITELY is) the beer is basically there to cut the grease of BBQ meat or cool down a spicy soup. The beer is usually served pretty damn cold and its very...brisk and refreshing, but not big on flavor.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'll hopefully be in SK in a couple months' time, so I'll be learning the joys of soju, I hope.



Korean Kryptonite some people call it. The Green Demon others call it. I honestly for the life of me cannot understand how Koreans can down BOTTLES of this shit and function the next day. Make sure you eat while you drink it and before you go to bed, eat more THEN pass out. This shit will sneak up on you, bash you over the head and royally fuck up your day if you dont play with it the way it wants you to. The worst nights ive ever had in Korea (one involved waking up in a parking lot in Northern Seoul a few miles from my house...in the rain) have all been due to being too liberal with Soju. And watch out for Soju drinking games, and mixing Soju and beer (called So-Mek) you wont taste it and itll catch you unaware.

The disclaimer has been said. Ive heard the good quality soju is quite good, but its basically a light vodka. I have learned to enjoy soju the right way, but its definitely not my favorite. Try Makeoli and Baeksaeju as well those are better in my opinion. If your in Seoul shoot me a line we could have a SS meet up somewhere.

oh yeah...dont call it Korean Sake...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's my birthday today (the big three-oh), so I picked up some brews to make the night more enjoyable.

Got a four pack of Sam Adams Imperial Stout:








And a bottle of Stone Cali-Belgique IPA:







I also got a decent bottle of sake and a bottle of soju that I wasn't even expecting to find. Gonna be a good night.


----------



## Tranquilliser

It's probably been said before but:
Corona
Guinness
Heineken

And some Australian beers:
Cooper's - almost every variation of the stuff.


----------



## ss22

Corona? Gah! I respectfully disagree. Nasty, flaccid, flavourless dishwater.

I second the Cooper's reccommendation however. The Pale Ale is a nice quaffing brew and the Sparkling is good if you want to get hammered (5.7% alc vol. but it doesn't taste like it).

If you ever get the chance, Little Creatures Pale Ale: 





West Australia's (and possibly all of Australia) finest in my opinion. As a good pale ale should be, it's incredibly hoppy and bitter (not sure what the IBUs are but they would be up near the top of the scale!) with a quite a fruity aroma and an almost minerally, metallic finish. Have too many of these and you know about it! Many a happy afternoon spent at Little Creatures brewery in Fremantle on the marina, drinking pints of Creatures and watching the boats go by....


----------



## Solodini

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's my birthday today (the big three-oh), so I picked up some brews to make the night more enjoyable.
> 
> Got a four pack of Sam Adams Imperial Stout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bottle of Stone Cali-Belgique IPA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a decent bottle of sake and a bottle of soju that I wasn't even expecting to find. Gonna be a good night.



How is the Cali-Belgie? The Brewdog Bar near me had that as a guest beer which I've been intending to try.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Solodini said:


> How is the Cali-Belgie? The Brewdog Bar near me had that as a guest beer which I've been intending to try.


 
I would love to be able to tell you, but the bottle I got was skunk as shit. Seriously not even a little bit, but skunked like you'd expect a bottle of cheap pilsner that's been in the oven all day to be. I've never had a similar experience with any other brew by Stone, though, so I'm inclined to pin the blame on the store from which I bought it.

I can personally vouch for the quality of the Stone Ruination, Levitation and Arrogant Bastard ales, but this bottle was just too skunked to form a worthwhile opinion. Based on my opinion of Stone's other brews I'd assume it's worth drinking, but given the state of the bottle I bought I can't fully recommend it in good conscience. If your local has it on tap, though, I'd say give it a shot.


----------



## Stealth7

ss22 said:


> Corona? Gah! I respectfully disagree. Nasty, flaccid, flavourless dishwater.
> 
> I second the Cooper's reccommendation however. The Pale Ale is a nice quaffing brew and the Sparkling is good if you want to get hammered (5.7% alc vol. but it doesn't taste like it).
> 
> If you ever get the chance, Little Creatures Pale Ale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Australia's (and possibly all of Australia) finest in my opinion. As a good pale ale should be, it's incredibly hoppy and bitter (not sure what the IBUs are but they would be up near the top of the scale!) with a quite a fruity aroma and an almost minerally, metallic finish. Have too many of these and you know about it! Many a happy afternoon spent at Little Creatures brewery in Fremantle on the marina, drinking pints of Creatures and watching the boats go by....




I came in here to post that exact beer! (Little Creatures) I fucking love the stuff and drink it like it's going out of fashion!  And I also second the Coopers recommendation, Can't go wrong with Coopers. Their Pale Ale, Stout and Sparkling Ale are great stuff plus the Sparkling Ale gets you fucking rotten drunk! 

Fat Yak Pale Ale is pretty decent stuff as well... A bit like Little Creatures.





James Squire Golden Ale is also yummy stuff!


----------



## ss22

I find Fat Yak is a bit more easy drinking than Little Creatures. It's a bit like the Little Creatures Bright Ale, a kind of "Pale Ale lite". Matilda Bay brewery (makers of Fat Yak) also make a top wheat bear: Redback. Nothing beats a Redback with a wedge of lemon on a hot Perth afternoon....


----------



## BrandonARC




----------



## Gemmeadia

u mad? *trollface*


----------



## SD83

Anton said:


>


Best beer I ever drank...
This




is also great.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Here's some of my favorites that I've tried...





















Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager is made in New Orleans and is pretty readily available down in that area even though when I still lived in TX is that my local store got a shipment of it in once and I bought it all up, if you try it then be careful as it is 9% but also has a sweet taste due it being aged in Juniper barrels.

Sam Adams Octoberfest should be pretty self explanatory.

Shiner Bohemian Black is one of Spoetzl Brewery's beers made in Texas, I don't know how easily available it is outside the state, it's definitely a good beer and I used it with Harp to make Black and Tans.

And speaking of Black and Tans is that Mississippi Mud Black and Tan is pretty damn delicious.


----------



## Edika

Kwak and Leffe triple.
These two are my favorite. Full taste and, especially the leffe, lots of alcohol.


----------



## zackh

My all time favorite: Unibroue's Maudite


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

zackh said:


> My all time favorite: Unibroue's Maudite


 
Unibroue makes alot of awesome beers. You should swing on by Friar Tuck's some time and pick up a bunch of them.


----------



## Levi79

What can I say? I'm cheap. And this shit's actually pretty good.


----------



## signalgrey

Levi79 said:


> What can I say? I'm cheap. And this shit's actually pretty good.


nope.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

james squier sundown lager is my favorite beer of all time


----------



## Guitarmiester

Corona and Keystone? Really?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Got a few bottles tonight. First up is this:

Stone Belgo Anise Imperial Russian Stout






It's a 10.5(!) abv Russian imperial stout made in oak casks with belgian yeast and flavored with star anise. As a word of warning, if you don't like anise (read: black licorice), you probably won't like this, because the anise is _not_ subtle. It isn't overpowering, but you definitely know it's there. It's also alot more drinkable than one might expect a 10.5abv beer to be, which is nice. 

All in all, if you're looking for a nice imperial Russian that isn't "just another stout," I feel comfortable recommending this.

One more to come later this evening.


----------



## tuneinrecords

Magic Hat Summer Ale is pretty good. Always dug Yuengling as well, although I know it's not available everywhere. They're actually the oldest brewery in America still operational.

On a side note. A must see movie for any beer enthusiast is called 

BEER WARS

It is very eye opening. I highly recommend it for many reasons. I had no idea what the beer industry was like and it is really something else.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I just tried this guy the other night - absolutely DELICIOUS.







Their pale ale, Delirium Tremens, is also quite tasty.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SilenceIsACrime said:


> I just tried this guy the other night - absolutely DELICIOUS.
> 
> *WIN PIC*
> 
> Their pale ale, Delirium Tremens, is also quite tasty.


 
I'm a longtime fan of Delirium's brews. I must admit I like Tremens a fair bit more than I like Nocturnum, but that's definitely no slight against the latter. Both are the shizzle, my nizzle.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

New beer night part 2 (part 1 is the last post on the previous page).

The other brew I got tonight is a bottle of Big Muddy Brewing Co Saluki Dunkeldog dark amber beer.


(sorry for the huge pic)







Honestly, nothing to write home about. It's a good example of a completely inoffensive brew. It isn't hoppy enough to put off the malt-heads, and it isn't malty enough to screw with the hop-heads. It isn't bad, but it isn't anything to crow over. Its main plus is that it goes down extremely smoothly, so I deffo see it as more of a drink with food kind of brew than a stand alone kind of brew. To be honest, after a few sips I started to feel like it was missing a slice of pizza, or some other carb-heavy food with a tangy sauce (maybe wings?). 

If you're having a pizza night and want a decent beer to wash down your slices, this is a great choice. If you're looking for a tasty beer to sip while twirling your moustache and adjusting your monocle, however, look elsewhere.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Hey Tim^ Whats the scoop on the Sam Adams Imperial Stout? I thought I'd tried just about every one of Sams but I don't recall ever seeing that. I'll look it up on their site (very cool thing that they put good descriptions on the bottles) just wondering how it compares to their other blends. Last Christmas I snagged some of the Holiday Porter that was almost black but tasted very clear and clean.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

blue point hoptical illusion


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

TRENCHLORD said:


> Hey Tim^ Whats the scoop on the Sam Adams Imperial Stout?


 
You'd honestly be hard pressed to find a better imperial stout for the money, if I'm honest. That's kinda how Sam Adams rolls, though. They don't make the absolute best example of any particular brew, but you won't find a better example in their price range for any of them. Their imperial stout has that malty thickness an imperial stout should have, and of course it has the bumped-up ABV expected of an imperial _anything_. If you like stouts, maltiness, or high-gravity brews, there really is no reason *not* to try the Sam Adams Imperial Stout. It definitely won't be a chugging beer, but judging by the fact that you're even asking about it, I'm going to assume that isn't a factor for you. If you see it, snag it.

EDIT TO ADD: I'm pretty sure it's only seasonally available, and they only sell it in four packs. Even then, though, it's only about $9 per 4-pack where I'm at, and since we're both in IL, you shouldn't have to pay much more.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I had a few Yuengling Premium's on the way to seeing Soundgarden last night. 






I usually stick with the Lager, but the Premium wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Guitarmiester said:


> I had a few Yuengling Premium's on the way to seeing Soundgarden last night.


 
WUT

THERE'S A PREMIUM?!?

I've only ever had the lager. Is the premium a PA only thing? I'd love to try it.


----------



## StratoJazz

Dude! Samuel Adams Black LAGER is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## tuneinrecords

Wow, Yeungling premium. Interesting. I have seen Chesterfield Ale by them before. Also a black and tan which is pretty tasty. The lager is great too. 

We used to get kegs of Sam Adams Cherry Wheat back in the late 90's. I think I ruined it by drinking it so much. I have not had one in forever. Maybe it's Ok now, but I've been digging their summer ale. 

Anyone see that gluten free beer? It actually has fructose corn syrup in it. I think that would be worse. I've had organic beer too. Expensive but tasty. I forget the name of it.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Grand Moff Tim said:


> WUT
> 
> THERE'S A PREMIUM?!?
> 
> I've only ever had the lager. Is the premium a PA only thing? I'd love to try it.



There is and it's not bad at all and doesn't taste too much like a light beer, although I'd still go for the Lager over Premium any day. I'm only a state over from PA in NJ, so Yuengling is fairly popular no matter where you go here. 



tuneinrecords said:


> Wow, Yeungling premium. Interesting. I have seen Chesterfield Ale by them before. Also a black and tan which is pretty tasty. The lager is great too.
> 
> We used to get kegs of Sam Adams Cherry Wheat back in the late 90's. I think I ruined it by drinking it so much. I have not had one in forever. Maybe it's Ok now, but I've been digging their summer ale.
> 
> Anyone see that gluten free beer? It actually has fructose corn syrup in it. I think that would be worse. I've had organic beer too. Expensive but tasty. I forget the name of it.



I've never tried the Chesterfiled Ale or B&T. I had a Sam Adams Cherry Wheat a few weeks ago. It's a little different than expected, but not bad. 

I'm sure I've seen gluten free beer but continued on without considering it.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Bottle or glass beer ONLY! None of that can shit!


----------



## Alimination

Blue moon all the way.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Blue Moon is alright, but it's a very girly beer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

asmegin_slayer said:


> Bottle or glass beer ONLY! None of that can shit!


 
That's a sentiment I _can't_ back up. They aren't common, but there are quality beers that come in cans out there.

Oskar Blues makes a few, if you can find 'em:






Ales also tend to be good from cans, provided they're of the "floating widget" variety. It could be argued that they're "glass" beers, of course, but they're available in cans nonetheless.

(huge pic is huge)






Old Speckled hen comes in bottles _and_ cans, and I honestly prefer it from the can.







The moral of the story: Don't judge a beer by its container.


----------



## tuneinrecords

asmegin_slayer said:


> Bottle or glass beer ONLY! None of that can shit!
> 
> 
> Yeah cans suck. All that aluminum is bad fn news. Not only is it gonna get your alzhiemers (sp?), it makes your beer taste awful.
> 
> College kids don't get it. Drinkin' nasty ice and other assorted ultimate hangover crap beer out of cans.
> 
> Anyone ever try DoubleBag? That will get you fast. Not my favorite taste, but it's efficient when I'm in a rush.
> 
> So much great beer out there, so little money.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Fosters is my usual choice of beer. 

But i do like exploring the world of alcohol, so im always trying new ones too. And at the moment, i would really like to try Rolling Rock. Im a huge AVGN fan, and he always drinks that. Too bad we don't have it available here in Finland.


----------



## tuneinrecords

I don't go out of my way to drink rolling rock, but it's cheaper and tastes alright to me. I kinda remember it going down easy. Too easy! They used to have a music festival where they brewed Rolling Rock in Pennsylvania. As far as Pennsylvania beers go I think Yuengling is the best.


----------



## signalgrey

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You'd honestly be hard pressed to find a better imperial stout for the money, if I'm honest. That's kinda how Sam Adams rolls, though. They don't make the absolute best example of any particular brew, but you won't find a better example in their price range for any of them. Their imperial stout has that malty thickness an imperial stout should have, and of course it has the bumped-up ABV expected of an imperial _anything_. If you like stouts, maltiness, or high-gravity brews, there really is no reason *not* to try the Sam Adams Imperial Stout. It definitely won't be a chugging beer, but judging by the fact that you're even asking about it, I'm going to assume that isn't a factor for you. If you see it, snag it.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I'm pretty sure it's only seasonally available, and they only sell it in four packs. Even then, though, it's only about $9 per 4-pack where I'm at, and since we're both in IL, you shouldn't have to pay much more.




SAMUEL SMITH IMPERIAL STOUT!!!!
gauntlet thrown down. 

and on a side note Brooklyn Chocolate stout.


----------



## signalgrey

Guitarmiester said:


> Blue Moon is alright, but it's a very girly beer.



how so?


----------



## tuneinrecords

Guitarmiester said:


> Blue Moon is alright, but it's a very girly beer.



Yeah, I know plenty of guys that drink that. I thought it was a bit trendy myself, but maybe it's just so good more and more people are diggin' it. 

Again, anyone seen the documentary Beer Wars? It's so worth the watch. Anyone?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

tuneinrecords said:


> Yeah, I know plenty of guys that drink that. I thought it was a bit trendy myself, but maybe it's just so good more and more people are diggin' it.



It's really a beer that can bridge you off to more craft beers. Even though its made by Miller, they did good in making their version of a "craft" beer with oats. Just drinking blue moon is alright, nowadays I really do like their Spring Blonde Ale and Honey Wheat Moon.



tuneinrecords said:


> Again, anyone seen the documentary Beer Wars? It's so worth the watch. Anyone?



An excellent documentary on netflix when I watched it. It's what really REALLY gotten me into more of other types of beer.


----------



## nothingleft09

Guiness, Blue Moon, Newcastle Brown, and flying dog isn't bad either.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Nothing against Blue Moon, it's not a bad beer at all. Most girls I know that actually drink beer typically go for Blue Moon more times than not. I've never seen a guy favor Blue Moon over anything else when at a bar.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

signalgrey said:


> SAMUEL SMITH IMPERIAL STOUT!!!!
> gauntlet thrown down.


 
I don't think the Sam Adams is the best Imperial Stout _period,_ just the best _for the money_, as I said. I could be wrong, but I think the Sam Smiths is pricier than the Sam Adams. I'd have to check. 

I'm more of an Oatmeal Stout dude when I'm treating myself to some Sam Smith's.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Black_Sheep said:


> And at the moment, i would really like to try Rolling Rock. Im a huge AVGN fan, and he always drinks that. Too bad we don't have it available here in Finland.


 
Like tunein said, its main quality is that it goes down really easily. It goes down so easily because it's neither hoppy nor malty. It's just kindof... slightly beer-flavored soda, but without the shitty pisswater taste one usually associates with cheap american beers. It's actually a brew I drink fairly often during the summer because its smoothness and lack of strong flavor make it one of the more refreshing beers I've ever had, and it usually runs in the neighborhood of $10 per 12 pack, give or take a dollar.


----------



## mhenson42

A few of my favorites...

Deschutes Abyss
Goose Island Night Stalker & Bourbon County Stout
Rouge XS Imperial Stout
Dogfish Head 120 Minute and 90 Minute IPA
Green Flash West Coast IPA
Deschutes Black Butte Porter

I have Great Divide Oak Aged Espresso Yeti and Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA on draft in my guitar room right now.....


----------



## mhenson42

Oh... and can't forget Jester King Black Metal.....


----------



## Guitarmiester

Dogfish Head is interesting! The drummer from my last band was all about Dogfish Head. I believe he was always stocked up on 60 Minutes IPA and Shelter Pale Ale. Good stuff, but will probably throw first timers off.


----------



## signalgrey

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't think the Sam Adams is the best Imperial Stout _period,_ just the best _for the money_, as I said. I could be wrong, but I think the Sam Smiths is pricier than the Sam Adams. I'd have to check.
> 
> I'm more of an Oatmeal Stout dude when I'm treating myself to some Sam Smith's.


both delish. cheers sir.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

mhenson42 said:


> I have Great Divide Oak Aged Espresso Yeti and Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA on draft in my guitar room right now.....


 

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## mhenson42

^lol. thanks. It's nice to be able to reach over and pour a beer without putting my guitar down...


----------



## mountainjam

My all time fave.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's that time again, kiddos. I picked up a couple bottles of microbrew (along with my case of MHL, lol) at the store tonight, so I'm going to take the opportunity to give 'em the thumbs up or down here tonight. This will be in two parts, the space between which will depend on how drunk I get.

First up is Fort Collins Brewery The Incredible Hop Imperial Inda Red Ale.







I picked it up because I've never had an India Red Ale, Imperial or otherwise. It pours smoothly, with a medium thick head that lingers nicely in the glass but doesn't build up so quickly that you end up with half a glass' worth of head if you aren't careful.

The color is, as one might expect from a Red, a nice, dark amber color. It's about as translucent as Newcastle, but with more of a red hue.

It isn't overly bubbly in the glass or on the tongue, but it isn't as thick as a stout or even an English ale. Think somewhere between an English ale and a Brown ale, and you'll have the right idea. It goes down nice and smooth, without being thick.

Its nose is kindof weird, if I'm honest. I can smell the malt and the hops in about equal portions, but it also smells - and this _will_ sound weird - like dust, or something similar that I can't quite finger at the moment.

Regarding taste, it's one of the more interesting combinations of malt and hop that I've had. Both are present in equal measure, with there being just enough of each that you get the best of both worlds. I've had beers that were both malty and hoppy without really excelling at either, but I think Fort Collins is on to something here. Neither flavor is the star of the show, but they're clearly co-stars. I can say that the hoppiness lingers on the tongue longer after a nice swig, but that's balanced by the malt hit you get mid-swig. 

Overall, I'm comfortable recommending this brew. It's something different, without being so different as to be off-putting. If you see a bottle, snag it. It's enough to make me want to check out more from Fort Collins.

Another brew after the jump...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okaley dokaley, now we have New Beer Night installation numero zwei, Flossmoor Station 15th Anniversary Abbey Style Tripel Ale.







For starters, as a testament to the importance of well-thought packaging, I only noticed this beer because it's sealed with wax, Maker's Mark-style:







Though the bottle I have has _way_ more wax than the bottle pictured. It was actually kindof annoying getting the cap off.

Once the cap was off, though, _man_ what a nose! This beer smells *great. *It has all of the wonderful complex, spicy smells that a good Belgian-style tripel should have. Its complexity is similar to smelling a top-shelf spiced rum. I could sit here and just smell this brew for much longer than a person should sit alone in his bedroom smelling a beer.

The color is a wonderful gold with just the slightest hint of amber, and it's just thick enough to be on the opaque side of transluscency. It lets plenty of light through, but you wouldn't be able to read the reverse side of the label were it bottled in a clear bottle by insane people who know nothing about bottling beer. The pour was fairly smooth and easy. Not too thick, not too thin, but with what one might think is a shockingly weak head...




...until one finds out that _it's_ _15% alcohol_. That's 30 proof, kids. This is a _beer_. That's. 30. Proof.

What's strange is that though the high alcohol content does what one might expect to the head and the bubbliness (it's a word now, suckas!), it doesn't interfere at _all _with that classic Belgian tripel flavor. If you're a fan of beers like Delirium Tremens or other similar beers, this ale will be right up your alley. It's spicey, complex, smooth, and everything I expect and desire from an abbey ale, _plus_ it has the alcohol content to get a good buzz rolling. Honestly, the only bit of flavor and/or complexity that it lacks is the slightly nutty flavor imparted by the yeast sediment in a bottle-aged/conditioned import like the Tremens. That's hardly a strike against it, but I would be remiss to not at least mention it.

Overall, if it wasn't clear enough by now, I highly recommend this beer. Know that it's $15 for a 1 pint 6fl oz bottle, but the flavor and high gravity make it more than worth the money. If you see it at your local, for God's sake, buy it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It's that time again, kiddos. I picked up a couple bottles of microbrew (along with my case of MHL, lol) at the store tonight, so I'm going to take the opportunity to give 'em the thumbs up or down here tonight. This will be in two parts, the space between which will depend on how drunk I get.
> 
> First up is Fort Collins Brewery The Incredible Hop Imperial Inda Red Ale.
> 
> I picked it up because I've never had an India Red Ale, Imperial or otherwise. It pours smoothly, with a medium thick head that lingers nicely in the glass but doesn't build up so quickly that you end up with half a glass' worth of head if you aren't careful.
> 
> The color is, as one might expect from a Red, a nice, dark amber color. It's about as translucent as Newcastle, but with more of a red hue.
> 
> It isn't overly bubbly in the glass or on the tongue, but it isn't as thick as a stout or even an English ale. Think somewhere between an English ale and a Brown ale, and you'll have the right idea. It goes down nice and smooth, without being thick.
> 
> Its nose is kindof weird, if I'm honest. I can smell the malt and the hops in about equal portions, but it also smells - and this _will_ sound weird - like dust, or something similar that I can't quite finger at the moment.
> 
> Regarding taste, it's one of the more interesting combinations of malt and hop that I've had. Both are present in equal measure, with there being just enough of each that you get the best of both worlds. I've had beers that were both malty and hoppy without really excelling at either, but I think Fort Collins is on to something here. Neither flavor is the star of the show, but they're clearly co-stars. I can say that the hoppiness lingers on the tongue longer after a nice swig, but that's balanced by the malt hit you get mid-swig.
> 
> Overall, I'm comfortable recommending this brew. It's something different, without being so different as to be off-putting. If you see a bottle, snag it. It's enough to make me want to check out more from Fort Collins.
> 
> Another brew after the jump...



Try their black IPA if you can find it. It's not really comparable to other black IPA's, but it's a fantastic beer nonetheless.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SchecterWhore said:


> Try their black IPA if you can find it. It's not really comparable to other black IPA's, but it's a fantastic beer nonetheless.


 
Will do . Black IPA is another brew style I'm not familiar with. Are there any brands I might know? I've had some black ales/beers, like the Brazilian black ale Xingu, but I haven't seen any black IPAs. Anything I should keep an eye out for?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

There are a few, but it's sort of a newer style. Off the top of my head, the Stone Self Righteous and 15th Anniversary are black IPA's, and there's another one called Ménage à Singe. Haven't tried the latter. You should expect the same sort of thing out of these beers as you would with any beer with roasted malts: coffee and chocolate flavors (Especially with the Stone 15th - WHOA, right at the front.), and so forth. And, since they're IPA's, they'll be like... well, an IPA.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SchecterWhore said:


> There are a few, but it's sort of a newer style. Off the top of my head, the Stone Self Righteous and 15th Anniversary are black IPA's, and there's another one called Ménage à Singe. Haven't tried the latter. You should expect the same sort of thing out of these beers as you would with any beer with roasted malts: coffee and chocolate flavors (Especially with the Stone 15th - WHOA, right at the front.), and so forth. And, since they're IPA's, they'll be like... well, an IPA.


 
I'll deffo keep an eye open. Appreciate ya!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Dude, Tim, I am BASing so hard you wouldn't even _believe it_. Really intrigued by both you mentioned and pretty certain I will snag either if I can ever find them.

Also - totally bought two of the official Delirium glasses (complete with pink elephants) so I can enjoy my Tremens/Nocturnum to the fullest


----------



## highlordmugfug

Fat Tire Ale is delicious, and Blue Moon Belgian White is delicious.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I tried this for the first time yesterday:







I quite enjoyed it! It is *strong * for sure, but it doesn't become harsh from it. Was quite smooth, in fact. Pretty intense flavor, though I admit I am not versed enough in the ways of the beers that I could tell you what exactly this flavor consisted of (I will say that I noticed a very mocha-like aftertaste; more so than I found in a beer *claiming* to be a mocha porter).

All in all - would drink again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

You know, I've heard _alot_ of hype surrounding Old Rasputin, and I never quite "got it." It's a great beer, to be sure, but it's neither the best stout nor the best imperial I've had. That said, however, if you see the 12th anniversary Old Rasputin, get it or regret it for the rest of your life. It's some *good* stuff.







If I may be so bold, though, I recommend trying Goose Island Bourbon County Stout, if you want a flavorful Imperial Stout with a respectable ABV. It's a Chicago brew so I don't know if it's commonly available out there in NV, but if you like Old Rasputin, you'll LOVE this.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Alright, Tim got me. I'm going to start cataloging the beers I drink here, along with some photographic supplement, courtesy of my cheap digital camera. These pictures were shot in 3B: three beers, and it's looking good, eh.






First up is the Ninkasi Total Domination IPA.






Better sense of the color here, but I had to do this without flash, so it's way blurry.






This will be the second time I've had this beer, so I know it's delicious, but I'll approach it as objectively as possible.

It pours very smoothly. There is only a tiny bit of white head that pretty much stays put. The color is a cloudy amber. No bubbles here, this is ale territory.

The nose is very fruity on account of the hops. Think apricots and grapefruit. I also detect bread. Alcohol is imperceptible to the nose.

The hops are immediately apparent upon taste. It is bitter, but balanced. It quickly fades into whatever it is that I taste when I have Arizona lemon iced tea; some sort of maltiness. The finish lingers with some bitterness and herbiness from the hops (think sage), the taste of grapefruit, and what I describe as 'nutty', but that's probably not what everybody else thinks of the taste I'm thinking of. The acidity is apparent - I'm salivating quite a bit. Sweetness is also present in the initial tasting, but succumbs to more earthy flavors midway.

Fans of IPA's such as Stone's Arrogant Bastard may find this to be quite different than what they are accustomed to. It is more balanced than bold. On the other hand, it is more bold than the Sierra Nevada Pale Ale or the Lagunitas Hop Stoopid. Sort of a middle ground. It is definitely not watery, but not overly potent, either. You can smell it from across the room, nonetheless. The feel is not very heavy. I would have this on a hot summer's day (like today) and save the Belgian abbey ales for a different season (and I do love my Belgians ).


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You know, I've heard _alot_ of hype surrounding Old Rasputin, and I never quite "got it." It's a great beer, to be sure, but it's neither the best stout nor the best imperial I've had. That said, however, if you see the 12th anniversary Old Rasputin, get it or regret it for the rest of your life. It's some *good* stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may be so bold, though, I recommend trying Goose Island Bourbon County Stout, if you want a flavorful Imperial Stout with a respectable ABV. It's a Chicago brew so I don't know if it's commonly available out there in NV, but if you like Old Rasputin, you'll LOVE this.



Sir, you are my new best friend.


----------



## chronocide

One of those BrewDog (Welcome to the craft beer revolution | Craft Beer | BrewDog) pubs has just opened in Glasgow. I'm tempted to go in for novelty but I fear it'll be extortionately priced, with all their trendy, gimmicky 45% beers and whatnot.

Still, I'm inclined to have a taste, and I'm never going to bother to order any online. Anyone ever bought any of their stuff?


----------



## USMarine75

Amazing.


----------



## Solodini

chronocide said:


> One of those BrewDog (Welcome to the craft beer revolution | Craft Beer | BrewDog) pubs has just opened in Glasgow. I'm tempted to go in for novelty but I fear it'll be extortionately priced, with all their trendy, gimmicky 45% beers and whatnot.
> 
> Still, I'm inclined to have a taste, and I'm never going to bother to order any online. Anyone ever bought any of their stuff?



As much as I dislike the company for various reasons, the bars are pretty cool. The Edinburgh one is generally pretty busy but it's a small place so that means that there aren't actually very many people. Fewer people=fewer arseholes. 

Drinks are reasonably priced. A fair few are sold in half/third of pints as they'd be very expensive otherwise and these units allow them to charge the usual sort of price for a drink, as long as you're not thinking dive bar change. Small quantities are also helpful for trying things as a lot of them (5am Saint, for example) are nice as a half but a pint would be too rich, like chocolate cake. 

The staff are very knowledgeable about the guest ales, as well as their own beers. They will happily recommend a Mikkeler or somesuch above one of their own if you ask for their recommendation for a particular taste/style. 

Worth a try, certainly. BTW, sorry I didn't make it to your gig at Sneaky Pete's. We've just moved lately and money has been really tight.


----------



## chronocide

No bother at all, it was pretty busy, if somewhat disorganised haha.

Cool, I'll nip in and have a look at some point. I did walk past the Edinburgh one but had no time to stop for a jar.


----------



## Soopahmahn

Anything and everything made by Three Floyds.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

I have few suggestions for good beer ...


Newcastle Brown Ale (the best beer on the planet)

Hobgoblin 

Ruddles


----------



## mhenson42

SchecterWhore said:


> There are a few, but it's sort of a newer style. Off the top of my head, the Stone Self Righteous and 15th Anniversary are black IPA's, and there's another one called Ménage à Singe. Haven't tried the latter. You should expect the same sort of thing out of these beers as you would with any beer with roasted malts: coffee and chocolate flavors (Especially with the Stone 15th - WHOA, right at the front.), and so forth. And, since they're IPA's, they'll be like... well, an IPA.




Deschutes Hop In The Dark


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Tried this one a couple of days ago.

Redwood Coast Brewing Company - Ménage à Singe (or Menage a Singe; they apparently don't heed the accents from the original language).











Made for the Tied House Café and Brewery in San Jose, California, this black IPA has a dark reddish brown hue and a tan head. Not very foamy. Transparent.

The nose indicates pretty much what this beer is: piney, grapefruity hops, but not too fruity, and strong coffee notes from the roasted malts.

As far as taste goes, there is an initial bold hoppiness, as is characteristic of an IPA, followed by a big roasted coffee taste, on the bitter side, then more coffee and a trace of bitter hops in the aftertaste. The bottle has the APV described as 8%, but you wouldn't be able to tell.

This beer, to me, was good at what it was, but nothing to write home about. Certain aspects of it reminded me of the North Coast Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, but with less gravity and complexity. The main characteristic I got from this beer was bitterness, from the hops to the malts. Hardly any sweetness or fruitiness to be found here, spare for some bitter grapefruit that hangs out in the background.


----------



## SamSam

Franziscaner Weissbeer. Epic flavour and a lovely aftertaste

Grimburgen Triple. Nice full flavour but not too overpowering. 

I tend to prefer Weissbier myself 

Oh and Spanish beers are dishwater. I cannot stand the shit that they call beer over there


----------



## sell2792

Anyone have a good recommendation for a good fall beer? The Sam Adams Pumpkin and Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale sound good, but I know theirs gotta be something better.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

sell2792 said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for a good fall beer? The Sam Adams Pumpkin and Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale sound good, but I know theirs gotta be something better.


 
Unfortunately I can't speak from experience, but my local booze shop said they got four cases of the Dogfish Head Punkin Ale and it all sold out in less than two days. Must be scrumptious?


----------



## Guitarman700

Samuel Smith Brewery - Nut Brown Ale, Oatmeal Stout, Taddy Porter, Organic Cider - US Beer Importer Official Site
This is just the best stuff ever. I recommend the India ale, Imperial Stout and the Organic Cider.


----------



## threebrain

sell2792 said:


> Anyone have a good recommendation for a good fall beer? The Sam Adams Pumpkin and Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale sound good, but I know theirs gotta be something better.


Had the BM Pumpkin Ale last weekend which was good stuff. Have you had any Oktoberfest? Sam Adams has been my fav the past few years, but St. Arnolds may take the lead this year (it's an Austin, TX brewery so may not distribute in your area though).

^^^I heard the same regarding DFH Pumpkin Ale..can't wait to try it.


----------



## sell2792

I've read that Dogfish is regarded as the best but as far as I know only Blue Moon and Sam Adams are available here, and other than Boston lager I haven't tried any other S. Adams beers.


----------



## Ancestor

amartyrc0mplex said:


> A Pennsylvania tradition aside from perogies, PSU and driving to Jersey to buy Everclear - Yuengling Lager. Mm. It's more of an east coast thing, but we started it!



i love it! love the black and tan. that's fave! always good quality american beer. yay!


----------



## Ancestor

i hate to say it, but...







this is what it's about at the moment. cheap and effective.


----------



## mhenson42

threebrain said:


> Had the BM Pumpkin Ale last weekend which was good stuff. Have you had any Oktoberfest? Sam Adams has been my fav the past few years, but St. Arnolds may take the lead this year (it's an Austin, TX brewery so may not distribute in your area though).
> 
> ^^^I heard the same regarding DFH Pumpkin Ale..can't wait to try it.


 
St. Arnolds is in Houston. Austin has many killer breweries though... Jester King, Indepence, 512, Live Oak, Thirsty Planet, Circle, and a few others


----------



## mhenson42

sell2792 said:


> I've read that Dogfish is regarded as the best but as far as I know only Blue Moon and Sam Adams are available here, and other than Boston lager I haven't tried any other S. Adams beers.


 
I'm not a big fan of fruit beers. DFH is the only pumpkin ale I find to be tolerable. It's not too overwhelming on the pumpkin pie flavor.


----------



## troyguitar

Victory Storm King


----------



## Asterix

must I say more?


----------



## FretWizard88

If you are into IPAs this beer is fantastic!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Asterix said:


> must I say more?



Only if you come back to say 'I like to drink piss'.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

A high ranging favorite of mine:
Old Dominion's Oak Barrel Stout.

Definitely my favorite stout, so incredibly flavorful, and a full bodied beer.

Rich roasted and smokey malt flavor, a smooth nearly creamy texture, and it finishes off with a nice vanilla hint on the end.

Dominion Oak Barrel Stout - Old Dominion Brewing Co. - Dover, DE - BeerAdvocate


----------



## mhenson42

I'm not a big Sam Adams guy, but this was fun to do all at once. The Latitude 48 IPA - Deconstructed. The 12 pack had 2 Lat. 48s that are made with 5 different hops. Then 5 pairs of the same beer except made with one of the different types of hops - so you can taste the differences between the hops on the final beer. If I recall, I liked the Zues hops the best.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Dude, where did you get that?
I need to try that NOW


----------



## mhenson42

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Dude, where did you get that?
> I need to try that NOW


 
That was from late July. The Latitude 48 - Deconstructed 12 packs were out in the stores around town about that time into early August - at least here in Texas. Not sure you can find them anymore. Maybe they'll do it again next summer.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

crap, wish i had known about that now

Had a Moylan's Hopsickle Imperial IPA
the hoppiest beer i have ever tasted

not something i could drink frequently, but a good and strong IPA for sure
Hopsickle Imperial India Pale Ale - Moylan's Brewery - Novato, CA - BeerAdvocate


----------



## Ephajim

Oh wow, now this is my thread;

I'm currently drinking





Sorry about it being in Dutch, the text isn''t really important anyway.
I got the glass form a friend, he collects beer glasses, he got a whole cabinet full of them.

The bottle is 0,33 CL (just like a Duvel beer bottle) and if you're into beer drinking in the sun with a news paper, or just lounging out listening to music, this is the one to go.. It's Belgian, and beer from Belgium is Triple A most of the time.


As a side note, i'm one of those people enjoying Guinness, luckily, not every bar around here has it (only a select few) so it's not like you get an overkill of Guinness around here.

I got other beer brands that i really enjoy (fruity, bitter) but i don't wanna clutter my post with all sorts of beer brands.

I wish i could get some of those brands posted here normally around here in the local supermarket. Oh well, diversity around the world keeps everything going.


Edit #1
(http://www.bierenco.nl/nieuws/detail.asp?ln=2&id=348&start=0) Link to where i got the picture, it's in dutch, but google translate could probably manage if you're interested.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

belgian pale ale? i like
i must try one of these


----------



## Sephael

sell2792 said:


> other than Boston lager I haven't tried any other S. Adams beers.


 I'd suggest avoiding their Oktoberfest


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i suggest having their octoberfest
i'd say i enjoy at least 90% of BBC's brews
Sam Adams Variety pack is a staple in my house all year round


----------



## MTech

I just saw this and wanted to chime in so hopefully not repeating things cause I don't have time to scan 8 pages right now lol.

I've been drinking the following lately
Youngs Double Chocolate Stout - Chocolate Beer Youngs Double Chocolate Stout
J.K. Scrumpy's Apple Cider - ORGANIC SCRUMPY | HARD CIDER | Michigan Grown And Nurtured | Almar Orchards
Black Widow Stout - Yellowstone Valley Brewing Company - BREWS
Kasteel Rouge - Kasteelbier

Also Yuengling is of course a standard, but if you're going to go PA as was already stated you've gotta throw in Rivertowne for their superior Pumpkin Spice Ale.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

yuengling is a good staple kinda beer.
i've never heard of rivertowne, where's that made?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

ShadowFactoryX said:


> crap, wish i had known about that now
> 
> Had a Moylan's Hopsickle Imperial IPA
> the hoppiest beer i have ever tasted
> 
> not something i could drink frequently, but a good and strong IPA for sure
> Hopsickle Imperial India Pale Ale - Moylan's Brewery - Novato, CA - BeerAdvocate


 
Hence I put it on the OP


----------



## MTech

ShadowFactoryX said:


> yuengling is a good staple kinda beer.
> i've never heard of rivertowne, where's that made?


It's the old brew master from John Harvards..he left and opened his own chain in which he brews all his beers at the one location and serves only them there..but the other locations he serves some of his along with others... There's one right next to Heinz Field so not sure how you've never heard of it? 
Welcome to MyRivertowne.com

Also Full Pint Brewery bought ALL the gear from John Harvards and if you go there it's $10 for a "Tour" and then you can drink all you want... They brew some of RT's beers there.
http://www.fullpintbrewing.com/
https://www.facebook.com/fullpintbrewing


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

everything ive had from full pint is fantastic

and now that i recall i do think ive heard of rivertowne, but never been there


----------



## mhenson42

Took some pics of what's in my aging closet and a few from the fridge that I'll be drinking tonight.....







































Mostly the "beer noob" guest beers up top


----------



## shredguitar7

mhenson42 said:


> Took some pics of what's in my aging closet and a few from the fridge that I'll be drinking tonight.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly the "beer noob" guest beers up top


 
i....want....your...seed...now..


----------



## Mordacain

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i suggest having their octoberfest
> i'd say i enjoy at least 90% of BBC's brews
> Sam Adams Variety pack is a staple in my house all year round



I've been enjoying the Sam Adam's Octoberfest as well. I also tried New Belgium's Hoptober which is damn good.


----------



## MTech

ShadowFactoryX said:


> everything ive had from full pint is fantastic
> 
> and now that i recall i do think ive heard of rivertowne, but never been there



The coffee one is fantastic for a wake up call.. I liked the rye one a good bit as well... But $10 all you can drink you can't really beat it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

mhenson42 said:


> Took some pics of what's in my aging closet


 
Do those all have live yeast? If not, am I missing something? I didn't think pasteurized and/or filtered beer continued to age once bottled.


----------



## Cadavuh

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

shredguitar7 said:


> i....want....your...seed...now..



And I want you to not quote the twenty picture post directly above you. But on the subject of mhenson42's collection...


----------



## IB-studjent-

I get this stuff every time I visit home


----------



## Deadnightshade

Found a beer store that brings some good beers.Maybe not as exquisite as some posted here,but i really liked:

Flying Dog Gonzo imperia porter.Bitter as i like it



]

Samichlaus.Strong,somewhat sweet, and the fizziest beer i've tried (it reminded me champagne it the fizzing sector).No low pass filter on that 





Maredsous blonde.Close to Belzebuth i'd say







Belzebuth.Strong , acid-bitter.Cool.






Also i took a ship from a friend's Primator double.Strong and sweet.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

@mhenson42:
what is that black metal beer?!?!?! must have nao!!!

what i had this weekend:
-Penn Pilser Oktoberfest - probably one of my favorite Oktoberfests
-Southern Tier IPA - very fresh flavor, i liked this a lot
-Lancater Hop Hog IPA - another fresh IPA, with lots of other good malts, loved this
-Dogfish Head India Brown Ale - Didnt care for, surprisingly, too many caramel flavors, was just meh
-Shock Top Pumpkin - Bland, and meh

On Draught:
- Yuengling Oktoberfest?!?!?! seasonal, first year ever made, and its on tap only
its super good, i was really surprised how good this was


----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## awesomeaustin

the Stone Self-Righteous Ale was delicious. Anything Stone brews is gold, and their bottles are hilarious to read when sober or after 3 Arrogant Bastards. I probably drink Four Peaks Kiltlifter the most. Its a delicious locally brewed Scottish Style Ale. And Guiness


----------



## mhenson42

ShadowFactoryX said:


> @mhenson42:
> what is that black metal beer?!?!?! must have nao!!!


 
Jester King Brewing 

Jester King Craft Brewery

It's a local brewery in Austin, Texas. They are kind of small as they just began operations less than a year ago

Black Metal is an Imperial Stout. It kind of reminds me of Great Divide Yeti. It's pretty good stuff. Not the best, not the worst.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i like the idea of it being black metal beer than anything lol


----------



## Asrial

Recently, I've been having a lot of locally brewed beer from my region and the capital region. Mostly brewed by Jacobsen and Skovlyst, but also from Svaneke and countless other smaller breweries.

Also, I'm ordering home materials so I can make 3 beers this or the next week: 2 Marzen (octoberfest) and a crystal hefe. Also making cider from applejuice and cola-wine.
If anyone is interested, I can post some shots from my first homebrewed beer, which i made in august. :]


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

do want pics and descriptions man!


----------



## mhenson42

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Do those all have live yeast? If not, am I missing something? I didn't think pasteurized and/or filtered beer continued to age once bottled.


 
the Belgians do. I don't age those too long though. The high gravity stuff is what you wanna age... imperial stouts/barrel aged stouts, barleywines and imperial IPAs get better with time - several years even. The Deschutes stuff actually has "best after" dates on the bottles. Other styles of beers don't age too well - at least in my experience.


----------



## Asrial

I will be posting pictures today of my homebrew, since I get home early today, so why not swing a bottle? 

And in regard to conserving beer; mostly, it's a bad idea. Belgian lambics are one of the only beers that gains from heavy lagering. Because when lagered, every single beer will gain winosity, sherry-like character. Simultaneously, any spice added and any alpha acid from the bittering hops will die out over time.

Beer is made to be drunk!


----------



## mhenson42

Asrial said:


> I will be posting pictures today of my homebrew, since I get home early today, so why not swing a bottle?
> 
> And in regard to conserving beer; mostly, it's a bad idea. Belgian lambics are one of the only beers that gains from heavy lagering. Because when lagered, every single beer will gain winosity, sherry-like character. Simultaneously, any spice added and any alpha acid from the bittering hops will die out over time.
> 
> Beer is made to be drunk!





Imperial Stouts, Barrel aged Stouts, Imperial IPAs and Barleywines get better with time. Not sure what your drinking, but that's what I drink. Plus my homebrew.

Here's a few pics of my bottles.....

Purchased last year....bottled in 2009.."Develops in the bottle for up to 5 years"







Purchased 2 weeks ago. Best after 6-15-12





Purchased in 2010 - best after 11-15-11





Purchased a few months ago. Sold pre-aged from 2008...Drank one tonight and it was perfect....


----------



## orakle

you sir have fine tastes in beer

wish I had the money to buy some -.-'


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, I've only ever had Goose Island Bourbon County straight from the store to my gullet. It's a shame it's better aged, because I don't have the patience to wait for it .


----------



## mhenson42

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, I've only ever had Goose Island Bourbon County straight from the store to my gullet. It's a shame it's better aged, because I don't have the patience to wait for it .



I buy mass quantities. Invariably a few make it to prime. 

I can't get it here in Texas. My sister buys it for me in Kansas City. She is under strict orders....If she sees it, she buys it...all of it.


----------



## Asrial

mhenson42: Fair, you showed evidence that my knowledge is flawed, I consider myself schooled. 

And sadly, I've been fighting with my computer and iPhone, and currently unable to provide pics. They will come up eventually though!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

mhenson, i envy you and all of your glorious beers


----------



## yellowv

I have been big into Belgian stuff lately. Currently I am loving Orval.


----------



## yellowv

And Duvel is always a proven winner.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I have been drinking way too much Lagunitas IPA as of late. It's just so fucking tasty and is available on tap EVERYWHERE.






Also got the chance to try their Imperial Stout and it might be my very new favorite thing. Mmmm....


----------



## MTech

This is my beer of the week....


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

^ Oh my goodness - WANT.


----------



## ghostred7

I don't really even like beer...but when in Helen, GA last year for Oktoberfest....that all changed. Now I can't get enough of this stuff...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

weyerbacher is such a solid brewery


----------



## SirMyghin

MTech said:


> This is my beer of the week....



Good pumpkin beers are fantastic.



ghostred7 said:


> I don't really even like beer...but when in Helen, GA last year for Oktoberfest....that all changed. Now I can't get enough of this stuff...



In beers defense, that is a wheat beer


----------



## Solodini

Drinking this tonight.





Very malty but not as strong in flavour as you'd expect of a "seaweed ale". You can taste the seaweed as a subtle, undefined leafiness. Not the tang of nori. The overall flavour is Not dissimilar to Cola but lighter. Very slightly oily. Good.





Williams Bros have done it again.


----------



## SirMyghin

Cannot see your pictures but you had me at very malty.


----------



## Solodini

Urgh stupid twitpic. I'll fix it later. If you're curious, it's Williams bros Kelpie. It's new, which will make out even more difficult for you guys over the Atlantic to obtain.


----------



## Quitty

Maredsous.
Definitely, all the way, Maredsous.

And none of you can argue 'cause it's served in an effing clay goblet


----------



## Vostre Roy

Quitty said:


> Maredsous.
> Definitely, all the way, Maredsous.
> 
> And none of you can argue 'cause it's served in an effing clay goblet


 

I support the love for the Maredsous






This thread is gold, time to read all the pages


----------



## MTech

Went out last night for Imperial Pumpkin and some Scrumpy Cider...ended up with the Cider but they were out of the Pumpkin so I got this instead..







Also my friend decided to let me try what she was getting destroyed on..... Dog Fish Head Olde School Barleywine




15% !!


----------



## Solodini

Tonight's drinking is Williams Bros (yes, I like Williams, okay?!) Grozet citrus aged ale. Nice golden amber colour, soft citrus nose with a sweet and lightly tangy palate. The tang hangs on but not horribly so.


----------



## Crank

anytime you're in North Poland, you should take a walk to a grocery and get one of these Specjals:




It's really tasty, rich and you can have them at unreasonable low price  Less than $1 LOL! However it's a great beer!


----------



## jam3v




----------



## Solodini

Inveralmond Ossian tonight. Crisp, nutty and bit acidic. Not my favourite but not disgusting. Pics later.


----------



## Rock4ever

The best beer I've ever had was a beer called Kingfisher...which I had while vacationing in India. 

Stateside I had a bottle of kingfisher bottled in sarasota ny...didn't taste nearly as good.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

I would kill for a pint of English bitter... or any pint of real ale for that matter. I realllllly wish they did cask ales here in America (perhaps they do - but not where I live down in sweatbox-of-death, Texas!)


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

@MTech, how's that shipyard pumpkin?


----------



## SirMyghin

Was at an Ethopian joint last night, and had a Hakim Stout (ethopian beer)






Lighter than most stouts I have had, and not as malty. Very clean and crisp, not cloying or overly thick. Nice flavour, slightly more hop than I am used to in a stout, but in a good way. Had some unique undertones of caramel/coffee, but nothing big. Very nice beer overall.


----------



## JamesM

The new Guinness Black Lager... Oh my god...


----------



## anthonyferguson

Hobgoblin halloween edition... 

EXCELLENT.


----------



## poopyalligator

I am sure somebody has mentioned it, but I haven't looked at the previous pages. 

Left hand milk stout is where it is at though. Definitely my favorite.


----------



## SirMyghin

Is that just hobgoblin with a different graphic? Either way, Hobgoblin is yummy.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

The Armada said:


> The new Guinness Black Lager... Oh my god...


 that good eh?


----------



## mhenson42

LamaSabachthani said:


> I would kill for a pint of English bitter... or any pint of real ale for that matter. I realllllly wish they did cask ales here in America (perhaps they do - but not where I live down in sweatbox-of-death, Texas!)


 
St. Arnolds Brewery in Houston does casks from time to time for the local drinking establishments. 

Head on over to the Flying Saucer in Houston. I see they have Wells Bombardier on draft.


----------



## SymmetricScars

The Armada said:


> The new Guinness Black Lager... Oh my god...



Argh I can't wait to try it. I love Guinness draught.


Also, Kona Koko Brown. I can't fucking wait for it to be in season again.


----------



## mhenson42

I just picked up a flight of 3 Floyds Dark Lord 2009 thru 2011. Best beer I've ever tasted. killer stuff.


----------



## anthonyferguson

Also... Bishop's finger.






Good shit.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

mhenson42 said:


> St. Arnolds Brewery in Houston does casks from time to time for the local drinking establishments.
> 
> Head on over to the Flying Saucer in Houston. I see they have Wells Bombardier on draft.



interesting. I shall have to give it a go!


----------



## Guitarmiester

I'm sure this won't be news to anyone, but Bud Light sucks. I just about got a case for free with some pizzas the other night, so figured why not? No wonder the place had such a good deal on adding a case of Bud Light to your order for so cheap, I forgot how bad Bud Light is. I'd feel like a dick offering someone a Bud Light while watching another football game. It's like drinking skunky water. 

I'll stick to dark beers and anything that's not light.


----------



## MFB

Almost every common "Light" beer is utter garbage, and is just this bitter, tasteless piss-water that college kids buy so that they can do a few shots to get a buzz, then down em like water and get drunk for cheap.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Had the &#379;ywiec porter last night:







I challenge you to find another Baltic porter that good for the price point. Also, that was my highest alcohol/price ratio until I had this the following night:






Unfortunately, the Primator was waaaay too sweet, so I really struggled to get through it. I'll have a go at some of their other offerings soon, however.


----------



## LamaSabachthani

SH, where are you on holiday? Poland?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

California, more like.


----------



## Underworld

I tasted this last friday : Leffe Vieille Cuvée (belgian). Incredible beer. Rich, smooth, long creamy finish. 8.2% alcohol that you barely feel!


----------



## AK DRAGON

Testing these two out for Turkey Day


----------



## mhenson42

Does anyone have a bottle of Surly Darkness or The Bruery Black Tuesday they'd be interested in trading for something. I have alot of good stuff I'd swap for one of those beers. PM me if you do.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Bought a Firestone Walker 15th Anniversary Ale earlier today. Went right into the cellar.


----------



## kayhen




----------



## Mindcrime1204

I feel like a sissy posting these compared to some of the other strong-ass beers ya'll have been posting... but I'm fairly new into venturing into beers out of the ordinary.

The Bridgeport was pretty good, 7.5 abv, mellow after taste and plenty hoppy.

The Pumpkin beers were all tasty, Shock Top had a hint of pumpkin pie in the after flavor, America's Original tasted like it was brewed inside a pumpkin with the others falling on the lighter side. Post Road being my least fav. Of course with their low abv and super smoothe taste, you can drink these bitches like water 











@MTech, I'm so jealous as I've been trying to get any pumpkin beers I can get my hands on!
Texas laws are strict on importing beer from outta state too :\


----------



## Konfyouzd

My go-to beers:

-Stella Artois
-Magic Hat #9
-Heineken
-Purple Haze


----------



## Fiction

SchecterWhore said:


> Had the &#379;ywiec porter last night:



How did you find it? A friend of mine bought a slab of Zywiec. It had a nice taste for a second, followed up by 3 seconds of scrunched face, then about 10 seconds of confusion trying to justify what the hell the aftertaste was. After about 10 or so over a week he couldn't drink it, he just said it was making him sick. He gave out heaps for free, even I would take it, and i'm not exactly the smart one of the group alcohol-wise


----------



## Sepultorture

kronenbourg 1663 Blanc, epic awesome White/Wheat beer

also for white beer lovers, Hoegaarden \m/


----------



## shredguitar7

mhenson42 said:


> I just picked up a flight of 3 Floyds Dark Lord 2009 thru 2011. Best beer I've ever tasted. killer stuff.



why would nobody like this!!!


----------



## shredguitar7

Me and my brother just drank this last night...

http://www.humpsbrewing.bluegosling.com/res/big-bastard-1.jpg


----------



## wlfers




----------



## MaxOfMetal

Collaboration Not Litigation


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Fiction said:


> How did you find it? A friend of mine bought a slab of Zywiec. It had a nice taste for a second, followed up by 3 seconds of scrunched face, then about 10 seconds of confusion trying to justify what the hell the aftertaste was. After about 10 or so over a week he couldn't drink it, he just said it was making him sick. He gave out heaps for free, even I would take it, and i'm not exactly the smart one of the group alcohol-wise



The porter is excellent. However, I can see how the uninitiated would turn away from it in disgust - it's bitter like nobody's business. I like Baltic porters, though, so this is not a problem for me. My girlfriend bought a pack of North Coast's Old Rasputin to bring to a New Year's party, and everybody hated it. She expected this so that we could have the remainder and have something to drink at the party other than Blue Moon. I fucking love her. 

&#379;ywiec also makes a lager, but I don't know how that is.


----------



## wlfers

^ I love this effect. I tend to bring a 6 pack or a few 24oz I like to the parties I go to, and end up getting to drink it myself. That being said if you ever decide to bring some Old Rasputin to a party again, invite me


----------



## Solodini

Zwiec lager is alright but not anything special, I wouldn't say. Classy branding = price hike!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

athawulf said:


> ^ I love this effect. I tend to bring a 6 pack or a few 24oz I like to the parties I go to, and end up getting to drink it myself. That being said if you ever decide to bring some Old Rasputin to a party again, invite me


If you want. I try to go to musician get-togethers whenever I have the opportunity, and I refuse to bring anything but good beer. Whereabouts in LA are you? I'm in Porn Valley most of the time.


----------



## C2Aye

I would recommend a Polish lager by the name of Tyskie. It's crisp, refresing and fairly strong (5.6% abv), everthing you want in a pint of lager!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

athawulf said:


>



anderson valley makes something called the summer solstice... its like cream soda in beer form.. yes its kind of "chicky"... but fuck it, its delicious!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Ah, the Summer Solstice. I remember that being creamy and very orange. Check out Smithwick's or Old Speckled Hen if you like creamy ales.

Tried the Koko Brown from Kona Brewery at work tonight. A surprisingly good brown ale (with a tiny hint of coconut), especially considering the brand. My personal choice among wee heavies is Oskar Blues' Old Chub.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

SchecterWhore said:


> Ah, the Summer Solstice. I remember that being creamy and very orange. Check out Smithwick's or Old Speckled Hen if you like creamy ales.
> 
> Tried the Koko Brown from Kona Brewery at work tonight. A surprisingly good brown ale (with a tiny hint of coconut), especially considering the brand. My personal choice among wee heavies is Oskar Blues' Old Chub.



definitely want to try those ales out. and Old Chub FTW. my favorite of the thicker ales as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

C2Aye said:


> I would recommend a Polish lager by the name of Tyskie. It's crisp, refresing and fairly strong (5.6% abv), everthing you want in a pint of lager!



I love me some Tyskie. It's an SABMiller brand so I get some every now and then. It can be a little astringent some times, especially in can, but on tap it's just lovely.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

figured i post my own 

this beer kicked my ass. but in an awesome way. definitely want it again 

http://staffblogs.etruth.com/images...-04-11Chubby Trout/Imperial Oatmeal Stout.JPG


----------



## shredguitar7

Ive only had this once and i loved it. it just reminds me of drinking a glass of freshly baked bread if that makes sense... its really crisp and just plain delicious. sadly i cant get it where i am. im still waiting on my beer guy to get some in. been a while. starting to lose all hope  it was delicious. give it a try anyone who likes Triple's..


----------



## Solodini

I may or may not have misread the Old Chub can as saying "it's like spunk" and been slightly disgusted. Only slightly...


----------



## synrgy

So, turns out I'm a late bloomer. About 3 months ago, at the tender young age of 31, I _finally_ developed a taste for beer. Well, sort of, anyway. I find that I love stouts and porters, but I still can't stand hoppy stuff.

My winners so far = Dogfish Head Chicory Stout, Kona Brewing Co. Pipeline Porter, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Founder's Breakfast Stout, Star Hill Pumpkin Porter, Star Hill Dark Star Stout, and the obligatory Guiness.

Losers so far = anything light/hoppy, and Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, which I found to be too bitter.


----------



## Randy

Lots of microbrew love up in herr'


----------



## Ibanezsam4

alright gents, i need some help finding more good double bocks. so far i've only had the Sam Adams imperial and a troegenator and im hooked. what else is good?


----------



## Domkid118

Stella on a night out, carling when chilling smoking some bud


----------



## MaxOfMetal

synrgy said:


> So, turns out I'm a late bloomer. About 3 months ago, at the tender young age of 31, I _finally_ developed a taste for beer. Well, sort of, anyway. I find that I love stouts and porters, but I still can't stand hoppy stuff.
> 
> My winners so far = Dogfish Head Chicory Stout, Kona Brewing Co. Pipeline Porter, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Founder's Breakfast Stout, Star Hill Pumpkin Porter, Star Hill Dark Star Stout, and the obligatory Guiness.
> 
> Losers so far = anything light/hoppy, and Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, which I found to be too bitter.



I've come to find that it's actually easier for a lot of folks who don't usually drink beer to get into the darker, fuller varieties. The Stouts and Porters with notes of chocolate, coffee, caramel, fruit, nuts, etc. are far less alien than the bitter hops with no body that most Pilsner style beers have. 



Randy said:


> Lots of microbrew love up in herr'



I'd show my big brew appreciation but I think we all know I'm biased.  

That being said, I'm enjoying a lovely afternoon with this:


----------



## shredguitar7

I love all beer, but sometimes i just want one of these and i dont know why...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ibanezsam4 said:


> alright gents, i need some help finding more good double bocks. so far i've only had the Sam Adams imperial and a troegenator and im hooked. what else is good?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

synrgy said:


> So, turns out I'm a late bloomer. About 3 months ago, at the tender young age of 31, I _finally_ developed a taste for beer. Well, sort of, anyway. I find that I love stouts and porters, but I still can't stand hoppy stuff.
> 
> My winners so far = Dogfish Head Chicory Stout, Kona Brewing Co. Pipeline Porter, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Founder's Breakfast Stout, Star Hill Pumpkin Porter, Star Hill Dark Star Stout, and the obligatory Guiness.
> 
> Losers so far = anything light/hoppy, and Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, which I found to be too bitter.


Try Bayhawk's Chocolate Porter.






Also, Murphy's Irish Stout, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, and Anchor's porter.

I used to be really opposed to hoppy beers, but something happened and most of my beer purchases are now IPA's. Maybe if you picked up a barleywine (Green Flash makes a good one) or one of the fruitier IPA's (Lagunita's Hop Stoopid comes to mind), you might find something in them. Hops can be bitter, but they can also be really floral.

And I know you said you didn't like Old Rasputin, but check out some of the other offerings from North Coast. Brother Thelonious is a kickass abbey ale, and the Pranqster (golden ale) and Scrimshaw (pilsner) are also good.








Ibanezsam4 said:


> alright gents, i need some help finding more good double bocks. so far i've only had the Sam Adams imperial and a troegenator and im hooked. what else is good?



Paulaner Salvator. I've also tried the Primator double bock and found it too sweet for my liking. It certainly wasn't lacking anything, just too pungent.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Ibanezsam4 said:


> alright gents, i need some help finding more good double bocks. so far i've only had the Sam Adams imperial and a troegenator and im hooked. what else is good?



Check out Bell's Consecrator.


----------



## Micah55

Im drinking flat colte 45 mixed with orange juice (it was literally the only thing that could make it drinkable) fml....


----------



## Solodini

shredguitar7 said:


> I love all beer, but sometimes i just want one of these and i dont know why...



Good marketing?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

The only time I've ever had Pabst was when I saw my drummer's other band perform at the Key Club and we got food at Frankie and Johnny's NY Pizza down the street. A slice of pie and a beer for somewhere around $5, it was the most affordable thing I've ever seen on the Sunset Strip. Damn good, too. Well, not the beer. But I had it with food, so it wasn't disagreeable.


----------



## Fiction

There's too much dark ale love up in here


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

Oh, fine.







Abita's SOS Pilsner - the best pils there is, in my humble opinion. Lots of wonderful esters that are lacking in other lagers.


----------



## jordanky

I haven't read through the thread, but I have recently fallen in love with Ayinger Celebrator.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

just had a pint of it a few days ago... man did it screw me up. totally worth it though. good flavor and highly recommended


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So I finally bit the bullet and tried Sam Adams / Weihenstephan Infinium on Friday, as a "treat" to myself before I leave for korea, where craft brews will be less common and more expensive.







Honestly, I kinda wish I hadn't. It's supposed to be a "champagne" style beer, and it's certainly got plenty of light fizz, but it just... I don't know, wasn't particularly good. For twenty fucking dollars for a 750ml bottle, I was expecting something _alot_ more impressive. Instead, the best thing about it was that it was 10.3 abv without tasting that heavy on the alcohol. That's usually a plus for me, but I could've gotten more and better beer for less than what I paid for it.

Speaking of, I got one of my favorites standbys to have in addition to the Infinium, in case I wasn't too impressed by it...







Aaaaaaaah, now that's more like it.

Good ol' Goose Island Pere Jacques. 8% worth of Belgian Abbey Dubbel style goodness, and unlike that infinium up there, it's worth what it costs (in the neighborhood of ~$15 for a four pack). If you want a nice, high-gravity, top-notch malty brew, give it a go.

My only regret is that I wasn't able to store some to age and drink later, but it's still plenty awesome straight from the store.


----------



## The Grief Hole

Hey man. If you miss craft beer in korea come over to japan. I'm in yokohama and we have Thrash zone! Craft beer and heavy metal.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Solodini said:


> Good marketing?


 

very good marketing lol.


----------



## Solodini

I tried Cannonball and Magic 8 Ball by Magic Rock, recently. They were nice. Rapture was a bit bland, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So I finally bit the bullet and tried Sam Adams / Weihenstephan Infinium on Friday, as a "treat" to myself before I leave for korea, where craft brews will be less common and more expensive.



I still laugh a little when folks call Sam Adams a craft brewer, since we made all of it for something like five or six years. 

Good beer though.


----------



## kung_fu

I haven't had beer for nearly a year, but yesterday i tried a couple of tasty beers that i'd never tried before.






Inspired by late night stories around the fire, Muskoka Mad Tom will instantly grab your attention. Dry-hopped with Chinook and Centennial hops, this IPA has a vibrant aroma, depth of flavour, and crisp citrusy undertow like no other. So brace yourself, and crack one open for old Mad Tom. This is an awakening in craft beer that gets more enticing with every sip.

IBU: 62 ABV: 6.4%







I've also committed myself to trying a bunch of different beers as opposed to the generic/bland crap i usually have, so i'll be paying attention t this thread.


----------



## SirMyghin

Tried another interesting "local" brew this week

Lug

A very interesting beer, as it is smooth and is mostly an ale. But has the initial taste of a lager. A very nice beer (in a very large bottle, 600mL bottles ), but I have never considerred it being too much at a time. 

Check it out should you ever run into this fine Ontario beer.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Go ahead, find a hoppier beer. I dare you.


Too much hops???? - Mr.Beer® Forum
Challenge accepted.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

I am now drinking Samuel Smith's Yorkshire Stingo. I didn't notice the price tag until I looked at the receipt, but I am quite pleased with it in spite of the fact that I'm a total cheapskate. It's a beautiful barleywine with rich dried fruit flavors and a good dose of oak. Something reminds me of baked goods in the finish, maybe like a raisin pastry. It pours a little cloudy, but it clears up after the yeast settles a bit. Being a barleywine, there is a ton of flavor that covers up the ton of alcohol that lays beneath. I haven't had a beer like this in quite a while.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still laugh a little when folks call Sam Adams a craft brewer, since we made all of it for something like five or six years.
> 
> Good beer though.


 
Yeah, I know Sam Adams isn't a craft brewery and I generally don't refer to it as one, but I was more using it in the sense of small batch/limited release beers in the above post, which the Infinium qualifies for, to my knowledge. I'd certainly never say "Check out this craft Sam Adams Boston Lager!" though .


Incidentally, my predictions about the beer selection here in Korea seem to be true. It's shit. There might be somewhere in the country where I can find something decent (somewhere up in Seoul, perhaps), but certainly not in this city. Best I can hope for is Guinness or Smithwicks at the pub, or Suntory Malts at the corner store.


----------



## Solodini

Thanks for reminding me of the existence of this thread. These photos are from the last few months, which I intended to upload. I can't really remember much about them but I know that they're good, or I wouldn't have photographed them.





All BrewDog, except Dark Arts, by Magic Rock.
Best to worst: 1, 3, 2, 4.





Distressed Narwhal. Made by




Tasted stronger than 4%, in a good way. Very nice.





This was really good, as was other Redchurch beer which I've tried. Thankfully, my lady has a box of freebies on the way, for being their 1000th Twitter follower!


----------



## Solodini

Timmerman's Peche Lambicus. VERY nice!





Milestone is the lady's favourite beer, but she likes rich, full flavours so don't be put off. I like it as well. Really nicely balanced. They did a variation on it which I wouldn't spend money on again, though.





As you'd expect of a big, strong, dark beer. Good stuff.


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## Solodini

HA! Sorry, Tennent's Special has a baaaaad reputation over here!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Some recent conquests:


----------



## DslDwg

Solodini said:


> HA! Sorry, Tennent's Special has a baaaaad reputation over here!



No reason to be sorry. I drank a shitload of that stuff while I was in Scotland in the late '80's early '90's and remember liking it. 

Like the guys who posted Pabst or Coors. Most Americans outside of 16 year olds wouldn't drink either one of those beers - but hey if that's what gets you going then good on ya. 

I'm sticking with my Tennents Special all the way.


----------



## Solodini

Edinburgh Independent Beer Festival this weekend. 
Bar 1:
Redchurch Huxton: light, nutty, slightly sweet. Fruit pastille/wine gum flavour. 

Shoreditch blonde: good, slightly oily mouth feel. Little-to-no nose. Sightly plummy, in a light, sweet way. 

Bethnal Pale Ale: peach on the nose, but lightly. Soft but slightly prickly initial mouth feel. Tip of tongue to me; back of mouth to El. 

Alchemy cockelroy black IPA: little hop but what there is, was orange, exotic fruity, papaya. Little other flavour than blackberry and blackberry oil on tip of the tongue. Slightly wastebin-smell flavour if mouth not rinsed beforehand. Very slight coffee. Too watery. 

Red Willow Endless: stale bread on nose. Sharp, bitter, citra but little flavour. 

Lovibonds 69: summer fruit salad nose, berry leaves. Very thick mouth feel. Froths easily in the mouth which creates the feel but quite flat, otherwise. Tingles around the tongue. Slight toffee but little other flavour. Pleasant feel over flavour.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DslDwg said:


> Most Americans outside of 16 year olds wouldn't drink either one of those beers


 
Tell that to the millions of barrels we ship of each.  

I love the craft/micro movement, and still home brew myself when I have the time. While American Lagers and thier Adjunct variety get a lot of flak by some, they are still quality beers. Say what you want about the taste, everyone has preferences, but no one tops our quality. Period.


----------



## Solodini

Bar 2:
Camden gentleman's wit: lemon thyme and lots of it. Herb and lemon of it. Meringue with the lemon, as well. 9.5/10. Amazing. Blast on the nose. Slight, pleasant soapiness. A light lychee nose. Little Rosemary. General herbal essence. Lavender. 

Camden pale ale: no nose, easy froth, rich strawberry. Chuppachup strawberry lolly after. Slightly sour, pleasantly. Soft strawberry nose, when you work at it. Cuts through food. 

Kernel black IPA: general hop nose. Savoury and sweet after. General hop flavour but nothing specific. Slight cherry.


----------



## SenorDingDong

This, believe it or not, is a great beer: 







A little bitter with a good splash of chocolate and coffee. Creamy, but lighter than most beers of the same kind. Also, doesn't have a bad aftertaste like some chocolate beers do. No resounding bitterness or "accidental-food-mixing" left on the tongue.


----------



## DslDwg

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tell that to the millions of barrels we ship of each.
> 
> I love the craft/micro movement, and still home brew myself when I have the time. While American Lagers and thier Adjunct variety get a lot of flak by some, they are still quality beers. Say what you want about the taste, everyone has preferences, but no one tops our quality. Period.



Don't get me wrong I've drank a lot of Bud and Miller in my day. Drank a hell of a lot of Schmidt when I was a teen. 

Can't even remember the last time I saw someone in a bar or a resteraunt drinking a can of Pabst Blue Ribbon or a Coors. I'm thinking at home watching a game with buddies FTW.


----------



## morrowcosom

Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout- 250 calories in 12 ounces, so you know it is dark and delicious. Maybe the best tasting beer I have drunk.

Ruination and Double Bastard- Stone Brewery- 100+ IBU beers with a lot of good floral flavor. They will make obliterate your taste buds and make it where you can hardly taste anything and make you sleepy (hops out the butt). Kind of extreme beers, especially the double bastard.

Sam Adams- Cream Stout- Tastes to me like if dark coffee w/creamer were made into a beer. It is described by the website as "the cappuccino of beers."

Samuel Adams- Double Bock- 9.5% alcohol. Contains 330 calories. Despite the calories, it is not a dark beer. Even though there is enough alcohol in this beer to make you warm while drinking it, this ironically makes the beer more delicious. I often find I have drunk one of these beers in a couple minutes by accident. You will be feeling good after a 4-pack. 

My favorite everyday beer is just good, old Boston Lager.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

have to share this one 






Sixpoint Resin, its an IPA with an immediate floral note on the nose. reminded me at first of Hoptical Illusion. i let it warm up for a minute, i then got a scent of freshly mowed grass on the nose in addition to the floral. taste wise it was very similar to Hoptical. not a bad thing... but the nose on it sure was interesting


----------



## SirMyghin

morrowcosom said:


> Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout- 250 calories in 12 ounces, so you know it is dark and delicious. Maybe the best tasting beer I have drunk.
> 
> Ruination and Double Bastard- Stone Brewery- 100+ IBU beers with a lot of good floral flavor. They will make obliterate your taste buds and make it where you can hardly taste anything and make you sleepy (hops out the butt). Kind of extreme beers, especially the double bastard.
> 
> Sam Adams- Cream Stout- Tastes to me like if dark coffee w/creamer were made into a beer. It is described by the website as "the cappuccino of beers."
> 
> Samuel Adams- Double Bock- 9.5% alcohol. Contains 330 calories. Despite the calories, it is not a dark beer. Even though there is enough alcohol in this beer to make you warm while drinking it, this ironically makes the beer more delicious. I often find I have drunk one of these beers in a couple minutes by accident. You will be feeling good after a 4-pack.
> 
> My favorite everyday beer is just good, old Boston Lager.



The high cals on a few of those beers have me thinking they are fermented with added sugars, and a bit much added regardless. Larger breweries do this to expedite the process.

Also not sure where you can draw the dark = calories. 12 Oz of guiness only has about 130 Cal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SirMyghin said:


> The high cals on a few of those beers have me thinking they are fermented with added sugars, and a bit much added regardless. Larger breweries do this to expedite the process.
> 
> Also not sure where you can draw the dark = calories. 12 Oz of guiness only has about 130 Cal.



Yeah, even smaller breweries are starting to use adjunct along with grains. It's a much more predictable ingredient to work with, not to mention it's cheap and easy to store. Though, what adds the most, calorie wise, is going to be the alcohol. One percent ABV can add up to ~20 calories to a beer. Hence why bigger beers (which happen to usually be darker in color) have more calories. Filtered vs. unfiltered will play part as well. 

Guinness actually has a good amount of calories for such a low ABV (4.1 to 4.3 depending on country). That's about as much as most light beers which come in under 100 calories. For instance, Miller Lite is 4.2 ABV at 96 calories. A High Life is 4.7 ABV at 142 calories. 

Most Stouts get their color from the malt, and some of them are extremely light on calories.


----------



## SirMyghin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, even smaller breweries are starting to use adjunct along with grains. It's a much more predictable ingredient to work with, not to mention it's cheap and easy to store. Though, what adds the most, calorie wise, is going to be the alcohol. One percent ABV can add up to ~20 calories to a beer. Hence why bigger beers (which happen to usually be darker in color) have more calories. Filtered vs. unfiltered will play part as well.
> 
> Guinness actually has a good amount of calories for such a low ABV (4.1 to 4.3 depending on country). That's about as much as most light beers which come in under 100 calories. For instance, Miller Lite is 4.2 ABV at 96 calories. A High Life is 4.7 ABV at 142 calories.
> 
> Most Stouts get their color from the malt, and some of them are extremely light on calories.



Aye, good ole burnt barley. Guinness in Canada is 5.0% (and not actually brewed in Ireland ). Pretty much our 'standard'.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Most Guinness is brewed outside of Ireland, just like most Fosters isn't brewed in Australia. In fact, Guinness is the most varied by region beer in the world. There are something like two dozen variants of the same recipe that they brew based on the tastes of the local drinkers. 

Another thing that makes Guinness so dark is that they don't malt the barely, just burn the fuck out of it. 

Keep an eye out for the new George Killian's Irish Stout, if you dig Guinness you'll probably love it. I want to say it's going out for release really soon. It'll likely be a bit cheaper as well.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles

My sister bought me tickets for a magic show/beer tasting for my birthday. Of the beers I had, I liked the Kujo Imperial Coffee Stout from Flying Dog and the Hop Devil IPA from Victory. Stouts are always awesome, so as long as it's decent, it's hard to really disappoint me. Chocolatey, coffeey, kind of run of the mill. I've had better, but I've also had worse. The Hop Devil was nice and floral, notes of pineapple and grapefruit in the finish. I also had this recently:






Hermitage's Ale of the 2 Tun imperial stout. One of the darkest stouts I've poured, if not the darkest. Surprisingly light mouthfeel, though. I've hated everything else I've had from this brewery, but this was an excellent selection.


----------



## MikeH

I just started drinking very lightly about 2 months ago. Never went through my high school drunk phase like most kids do, so I'm new to the whole thing. I only drink on very rare occasion, but I still can't get over the bitterness of most beers. The only beers that I've found to be tolerable are Yeungling lager and, oddly enough, Budweiser.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MikeH said:


> I just started drinking very lightly about 2 months ago. Never went through my high school drunk phase like most kids do, so I'm new to the whole thing. I only drink on very rare occasion, but I still can't get over the bitterness of most beers. The only beers that I've found to be tolerable are Yeungling lager and, oddly enough, Budweiser.


 
Go for Stouts and Porters, the flavors will be closer to foods you already eat. The dry, bitter taste of traditional lagers isn't really palatable for most at first.


----------



## troyguitar

Been drinking Beck's Dark for the past few weeks. Damn Pennsylvania making me buy a whole fucking case at a time. I would buy a lot more beer a lot more often if I could just buy 6-packs.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

drinking this right now.......... holyfuckingomgshit'nHCHRISTballs this is good


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

this is one of my favorite beer seasons, and i was wondering what great seasonal stuff everyone's had so far

best oktoberfest beer:
Southern Tier Harvest
as with most of ST's beers, this retains that fresh and well hopped flavor, while immersing in all the good fall flavors

pumpkin's:
Wolavers
O'Fallen
Shipyard

Weyerbacher made a great imperial pumpkin too

others:
Great Divide Rumble oak chip IPA
^seriously one of the best beers ive had in a while.

And is anyone familiar with Fatheads? Head Hunter might be my favorite beer of all time.


----------



## Hybrid138

Some recent ones I really liked!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

spaten isnt bad
but i cant get into dundee's beer,
to me they're one of those "marketed" craft breweries, i.e. lienenkugel's, magic hat
they have the same base flavor and are just cool to drink


----------



## cwhitey2

Stone 16th Anniversary IPA. Im a fucking beer snob and this beer blew me away. I still cant even figure out what it tastes like  its just that good


----------



## Ibanezsam4

so sometimes the package store up the street from where i work has a beer that i've never had before. 







this is a bad picture of the beer online, it is NOT that amber colored, its quite blonde actually. Anywho, packs a pretty good wallop (i prefer heavier ACL % beers just to limit my intake) and its got some good complexity to it, both spicy and fruity. cheers!


----------



## Stealth7

Just had a glass of this





It was pretty good but I should've chilled it a bit before drinking, oh well.


----------



## mcd

Im an avid beer lover! I staple with Coors when i need to get the job done. However, Im a huge fan of Fat Tire the New Belgium beer, and their 1554 any suggestions for similar beers? can't get either on the island here


----------



## yellowv

Now this is some good stuff


----------



## gunshow86de

If you're in the Austin area (and an IPA fan), check out Thirsty Planet's Buckethead IPA. It's my favorite IPA (9% ABV too, ).








> Bucket Head IPA is an aggressively hopped India Pale Ale. We believe that you should go big or go home. Therefore, we add Cascade, Centennial and Mt. Hood hops buckets at a time to make the biggest of our beers. This copper colored beer will start with a hint of sweetness, immediately followed with a punch in the mouth of bitterness.
> This IPA is not for everyone, but it doesn&#8217;t try to be.
> Thirsty Planet Brewing Company is owned by friends and family. We strive to make great beer while doing our part for the planet by using renewable resources and doing our best to reduce our carbon footprint.
> Thirsty Planet beers are perfect for all occasions, but especially tasty while grabbing a cold one with a buddy, volunteering for your community, planting a tree, or helping your neighbor. Thirst for something better!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

figured i would post o my most recent beer haul which i am currently finishing up 





















and finishing this tonight: 





all delicious and all are highly recommended


----------



## Sephael

I dare say /thread:


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Sephael said:


> I dare say /thread:



an excellent and extremely underrated beer


----------



## FeedMeWithColours

I read through this whole thing and I can't wait to try some of these eventually.

My recomendation would be Brooklyn Lager


----------



## AscendingMatt

these are just a some of my favs, i love IPA's


----------



## metalmonster

I'm fond of the Maredsous, Leffe, Chouffe, "la cuvée des trolls" ... I enjoy a pint of fischer as well , and of course , last but not least , Bitburger ! Which is one of germany's most-sold beers, and pretty good too if you ask me. I get them supercheap at a (german) discount store called Lidl ! (you have these in the US ? i wonder ... ) 


Oh and i'm craving a brother thelonius so bad, haha. The sticker is awesome, i wonder how it tastes like ...


----------



## MikeH

All you guys with your fancy beers, and I'm just sitting here, sippin' on some of this.


----------



## Abbath78

Watermelon ale! Which is surprisingly good


----------



## Jlang

Newcastle is without a doubt my top

Then one called Hop City


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Rogue Chocolate Stout. One of the best beers I've ever had.


----------



## Kaickul

Good especially with spicy mexican food.


----------



## saxman42

My favorite beer has always been Old Rasputin, but I've been really enjoying the Grimm Brothers' stuff from Loveland, CO lately. If you can get it, I highly recommend Fearless Youth from Grimm Brothers Brewery


----------



## Solodini

Hung out with the guys from the Celt Experience brewery last night. Their beer is great. You should all try their range, especially the 613 biere de garde. The Ash porter paired with roquefort cheese is lovely, too.


----------



## mulgreaux

They started stocking this beauty in one of my locals recently. I highly recommend it. Ruddy lovely.
Weiherer Urstoffla.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Left Hand Milk Stout Nitro is pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## cwhitey2

Sorry for the off topic post, but my friend and I started a beer review site and figured done of you might find it interesting.

Home Wine Making and Craft Beers with WTF Hawk
&
Www.Facebook.com/wtfhawk


----------



## EcoliUVA

So this isn't a recommendation, but a request for one. Any IPA fans tried this?







I can recommend their standard IPA, but passed this one over recently as I was already loaded down with too much other beer (and it was like $5 for one 12oz bottle). Tell me I'm missing out and I'll make the trip.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

What are some of everyone's favorite locally brewed New York beers?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having my first bottle of Wychwood's Ginger Beard and it's insanely good. Obviously it's ginger beer but what I really like is that it is very sweet, almost like candy but still has that fiery, burning ginger taste. Definitely recommending it if you're a fan of (sweet) ginger beer.






If there is any British people here, can you tell me how much this would cost in a store? I'm curious because I had to pay over 5 euros for one bottle and there's no way these can be that expensive in the UK.


----------



## Solodini

Most Wychwood stuff is pretty standard price: around £2-3.50


----------



## Fat-Elf

Solodini said:


> Most Wychwood stuff is pretty standard price: around £2-3.50



Well, that's definitely more reasonable than our prices. I heard that sometimes they're even on sale so you could get Hobgoblin for £1.


----------



## synrgy

I've come such a long way since my last post in this thread.. 

Anyway, I'm on a serious Schwarzbier kick, right now. This stuff from one of our local breweries is my current favorite of all favorites:






Well, that's not counting this extremely limited "belgian style chocolate porter" brew from Ommegang, anyway:






What I've learned over the last couple of years is that I'm just not a fan of really hoppy beers, but if it's really malty and/or has heavy notes of coffee and/or chocolate, I'm in like Flint!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

synrgy said:


> I've come such a long way since my last post in this thread..



Me too, but in the opposite direction . I was diagnosed with gout and my doctor recommends giving up beer entirely, forever. Cruel fate, for the person who started this thread .


----------



## Mordacain

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Me too, but in the opposite direction . I was diagnosed with gout and my doctor recommends giving up beer entirely, forever. Cruel fate, for the person who started this thread .



Good lord that's horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Me too, but in the opposite direction . I was diagnosed with gout and my doctor recommends giving up beer entirely, forever. Cruel fate, for the person who started this thread .


 
That's going to be a hard compliance. I'm having a Boston lagar in your honor right now.
Hard to feel sorry knowing that you are surrounded by hot little Asian sugar dolls lol. Well I guess do feel sorry for myself though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's going to be a hard compliance. I'm having a Boston lagar in your honor right now.
> Hard to feel sorry knowing that you are surrounded by hot little Asian sugar dolls lol. Well I guess do feel sorry for myself though.



I haven't had a beer since being diagnosed in April. Luckily, Korean beer is terrible, and good imported stuff is insanely expensive, so it's easy to avoid. I don't have to give up alcohol entirely, so I can still have a drink or two every now and then, but I'm supposed to stick to the clear alcohols. Something about the yeast and/or enzymes in beer makes it particularly bad for gout sufferers, so when I really need to have a drink now, I've gotta kick back with a gin & tonic or something.

More annoying is that I'm supposed to avoid meat, too...


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Grand Moff Tim said:


> More annoying is that I'm supposed to avoid meat, too...


 
UUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synrgy

Dagger! I'm sorry for your troubles, Tim!!


----------



## Solodini

Any fans of the Kernel brewery?


----------



## EcoliUVA

EcoliUVA said:


>



Since I can no longer edit, here's a new post to say that I finally picked this up. It is definitely as badass as the name implies. Worth a try if you like IPA's. Hell, even if you don't you might still like it. Very flavorful, much more than just "ZOMG HOPS!" Get one, now.

Also:












Terrapin - Monk's Revenge. My wife grabbed this by accident instead of some pumpkin beer, and it was definitely a happy accident (for me!). At 9.6% alcohol, this should be getting to the point of tasting the alcohol a bit too much, but it holds together well. It definitely tastes as advertised - sort of a "smooth" IPA, if that makes any sense. Very surprised at how drinkable it was.


----------



## Cynic

leinenkugels summer shandy is out of season, and they've stopped selling them. i'm a little upset. :'/


----------



## Mordacain

Cynic said:


> leinenkugels summer shandy is out of season, and they've stopped selling them. i'm a little upset. :'/



If you like the summer shandy, give the Shocktop Lemon Shandy a whirl. Not the same, obviously, but ticks a lot of the same boxes for me.


----------



## jordanky

Am I weird that every single IPA I've ever tried has made me want to pull my own tongue out? I understand that beer in itself is an acquired taste for most, but I REALLY can't get into IPA's. They all taste like a wet magnolia to me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

This is all I've been drinking lately:


----------



## liamh

Solodini said:


> Any fans of the Kernel brewery?



Yes!
I've had both their Export stout and their export India Porter, and they were both amazing.


----------



## Solodini

Their Table Beer is pretty popular at the moment. You should look out for it.

You'll probably like Redchurch, too, if you like Kernel.


----------



## yellowv

whatupitsjoe said:


> What are some of everyone's favorite locally brewed New York beers?



City Island Pale Ale


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Damn being 18 in America.


----------



## liamh

A few beers I've had over the past 6 months or so that ive particularly enjoyed;



















The Westmalle Tripel is the probably strongest beer I've ever had, still very drinkable though.


----------



## yellowv

Yeah that Westmalle Tripel is pretty strong. Good amount of alcohol taste with that one.


----------



## yellowv

Ruination is one of my favorite IPA's. It truly does ruin your tastebuds. Anything you eat of drink for a bit after doesn't taste quite right. The Terrapin stuff is good too. One of my favories by them is Hopsecutioner.


----------



## baryton

I'm not really into Belgium Beer except Orval, Rochefort 10 , Carolus Hopsinjoor and sometimes a Duvel

About my favourite beer, In Europe we have some awesome brewer like Nogne in Norway, De Molen in Netherlands (I'd like to brush my teeth with the Amarillo ^^), and in my country, France, we have a lots of tiny brewery(L'Agrivoise, Fleurac, Pleine Lune, Mont Salève) with awesome production.

Some of them founded the FHL (translate: Hexagonal Front of Libeeration) wich are very attentive to production and make the most awesome beer as possible ^^
Here is a Link https://www.facebook.com/Front.Hexagonal.de.Libieration

I'am also really fan of Brewdog, a friend got his shop burned by some asshole, as a result he sold me all his stock for 100

Here is the stock


----------



## Solodini

Try not to make yourself bored of Simcoe drinking all of that!


----------



## Fat-Elf

jordanky said:


> Am I weird that every single IPA I've ever tried has made me want to pull my own tongue out? I understand that beer in itself is an acquired taste for most, but I REALLY can't get into IPA's. They all taste like a wet magnolia to me.



Weird because I always liked IPAs but this past weekend I had Brewdog's Punk IPA for the first time because people were praising it so much but I hardly could even finish the bottle because all I could taste was that grapefruity bitterness. That's why I like Fuller's IPA so much because it's much smoothier than most IPAs.


----------



## Philligan

I haven't checked the whole thread (too much to read through right now ) but I've been drinking a lot of the Guinness black lager this summer. It's pretty much bang on what they say it is - a Guinness that drinks like a lager. It's nothing crazy, but it's easy to drink and tastes great. 

edit: The girlfriend and I tried this the other night. I'm normally not huge into the 10%+ beers, but this one was ridiculously drinkable - I could probably drink the whole bottle on my own. It's really sweet, which I'm normally not into, but it's pretty mapley and not very fake sweet. I'd definitely pick up a couple more bottles.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

There are better breweries in AK, but for those outside of the state your best bet is to look for Alaskan brand beers. They are a legitimate craft brewery (not some bought out Coors/Anheuser front) and their flagship Alaskan Amber is supremely drinkable, though a little tame for a craft brew. If you live in the pacific NW, keep an eye out for sure. Not sure where all it gets to, I definitely never saw any in Nebraska, but who knows? 

Silver Gulch, Kenai Brewing Co., and Moose's Tooth are also Alaskan craft brewers whose product you might run into, especially at specialty retailers in the pacific NW.


----------



## liamh

tonight:


----------



## Solodini

Tried MadDog IPA by Burnside last night. It was alright. Drinkable but nothing special.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally got to test Sinebrycoff & Brooklyn's Two Tree Porter. Definitely better than the original. A bit sweeter and smoother. I don't know does they sell this in US but I guess so as it is half Brooklyn's. Definitely try it if you can find it.


----------



## Skyblue

Finding quality beer around here is rather difficult to say the least, but at least we have this awesome thing (the brewery itself is like 20 minutes from my base)


----------



## Nicki

this is my preferred beer:






If that's not available, then I'll go with a moosehead lager or a canadian


----------



## lobee

Brandy Barrel Aged Imperial Pumpkin Lager | Lakefront Brewery

It seemed fitting to have one of these at 3:44 PM local time today for the autumnal equinox, but really I don't need excuse because it's just damn good. It doesn't beat you over the head with the spices and being a lager keeps things smoother. At 8%(according to the bottle; the website lists it at 9.5% which is curious) it feels more like drinking a spirit than a beer. Adding vanilla and aging in oak brandy barrels will probably do that. Just the perfect drink for this time of the year now that the weather is changing. [/beersnobpseudobloggermodebutforrealthisshitisgood]


----------



## Fat-Elf

^I really hope Alko will offer some pumpkin beers in their seasonal selection as the concept seems very interesting and I have never had any pumpkin beer.

Just had my first HC IPA. Very good, imo. Better than Punk IPA because it wasn't as tropical and had a strong but smooth bitterness into it.


----------



## Solodini

Just back from the Netherlands where I attended the Brouwerij De Molen beer festival. The best three were Rooie Dop's 24/7 India Session Ale and Narke's Spruce and Juniper forest beers (no hops used in the forest beers, just Swedish forest plants).

Highly recommended!


----------



## Murdstone

Anybody here using Untapped? It's fun app to track and get recommendations for beers. I just polished off a Gulden Draak 9000 and goddamn was that a quality brew.


----------



## liamh

Had a pint of this last night, was delicious


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just having some Fuller's Honey Dew for the first time. Very delicious. I can definitely recommend this for anyone who is a fan of lighter and sweeter ales.


----------



## Taylor

A bit of a necrobump here. 

I gave myself an early Christmas gift this year, and have been enjoying it ever since:

New Holland Brewery's "Dragon's Milk" Bourbon Barrel Stout






My preferred drinking vessel (sorry for the shitty quality):





Aged in bourbon barrels, 10% ABV, 100% delicious.


----------

